# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Ti dhurosh një buzëqeshje një vogëlushi

## Albo

Duke shfletuar mesazhet elektronike qe vijne ne adresen e stafit te forumit, nje bashkeatdhetar ka bere nje kerkese disi te vecante. Ai kerkonte qe ti dergonim sa me shume perralla që të mund t'ia tregonte fëmijës së vet të vogël. Dhe nga kjo më lindi ideja që të hap këtë temë ku të gjithë ju anëtarët e forumit të mund të hidhni përrallat që ju kanë lënë më mbresa gjatë fëmijërisë, përralla që kanë kaluar nga goja në gojë e nga brezi në brez.

Ju ftoj që më poshtë të rrëfeni përralla e gojëdhëna nga trashëgimia juaj familjare.

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Nji djalosh kishte dalë për gjah ne malet e Shqiperisë. Nji shqiponje fluturoi sipër tij, dhe u ndal në majë të nji shkrepi. Shqiponja ishte jashtëzakonisht e madhe dhe mbante në kthetrat nji gjarpën. Mbas pakë shqiponja fluturoi prej shkrepit ku kishte çerdhen. Djaloshi u ngjit atëherë në majë te shkrepit, dhe gjeti në çerdhe zogun e shqiponjes qe po luante me gjarpërin e mbytun. Por gjarpëri nuk ishte vërtetë i mbytun. Befas ai lëvizi, ngrejti kryet, nxori thimthin dhe baei te pickonte zogun. N'atë ças djaloshi nxori harkun, dhe vrau me shigjetë gjarpënin. Mandej ai mori zogun e shqiponjes dhe u nis nga shpia e vet. Befas ai degjoi mbi krye zhurmën e krahëvet te shqiponjes. 

"Pse ma grabite foshnjen?" thirri shqiponja.

"Foshnja asht imja, sepse unë e shpëtova nga gjarpëri që ti nuk kishe mbyte" përgjegji djaloshi.

"Jepmë foshnjen time, dhe unë të jap si shpërblim mprehtësinë e syvet të mi dhe fuqinë e krahëvet të mi. Ti do të jeshë i pamposhtun dhe do të quhesh me emnin tim!"

I riu i dha shqiponjes zogun e vet. Kur u rrit zogu, ai i sillej mbi krye djaloshit, që tash ishte bere burr. Me harkun e vet ai mbyti shumë bishë të pyllit, dhe me shpatën e vet preu shumë anmiq të vendit. Ndër të gjitha këto vepra shqiponja i printe dhe e drejtonte.

I çuditun nga këto punë, populli e zgjodhi mbret gjuetarin trim. Ai e quejti Shqiptar, që do me thene "Bir i Shqiponjes", dhe mbretnia e tij mori emnin Shqiperi, që do me thene "Vendi i Shqipetareve."

----------


## shefqeti11

Na ishte nje here plaku me plaken, dhe na zihen njeri me tjetrin...
pasi u zun te dy keta, vendosen te ndaheshin,
por na duhej te ndanin dhe mallin qe kishin ne menyre te barabart...
...edhe keshtu ben.

*plaku merr kaposhin
*plaka merr macen
*plaku merr sheqerin
*plaka merr kripen
*plaku merr mashen
*plaka merr kacin

edhe u ndan si perfundimisht te dy pleqt...

kalon nje fare kohe, dhe plaka e lan kripen dhe e nxjerr ne diell per ta thar...mirpo kripa na humbi, avulloi, dhe ngeli plaka pa kripeeeee dhe nuk kishte me se te gatuante me, dhe na ngeli pa ngren plaka....ashtu

ndersa plaku kishte sheqer edhe hante sheqerin....keshtuuuu

kur plaka vinte per te trazuar zjarrin i digjeshin dokat (duart)

ndersa plaku kishte mashen edhe nuk digjesh...


nje dite prej ditesh, ngelen te dy si perfundim pa ushqime dhe pa lek...

edhe cte bej cte bej thot plaku!?...i thot kaposhit...

O kaposh

urdhero i thot kaposhi.

i thot plaku...kemi ngelur pa lek o kaposh, po dil e na gjej ndonje lek se nuk kemi me se te blejm buke.

e mire i thot kaposhi...

edhe keshtu vepron kaposhi, mer rrugen dhe niset per te gjetur lek per plakun...

ec e ec kaposhi, kur ne mes te rruges i del ujku.

i thot ujku kaposhit.

ku po vete o kaposh?

ja i thot kaposhi, kam dal te gjej ca lek se s'kemi me se te ham buke une edhe plaku...

oooo i thot ujku, a te vij edhe une me ty?

po... jo jo i thot kaposhi, se eshte rruge e larget edhe lodhesh.

jo ore jo, (i thot ujku) se nuk lodhem, po me ler te vij dhe une me ty.

epo mire hajde i thot kaposhi...dhe nisen te dy bashk.

ec e ec keta te dy, kur lodhet ujku.
i thot ujku kaposhit, o kaposh u lodha une, si t'ja bej?
a nuk te thash (i thot kaposhi) qe do lodhesh se eshte rruge e larget!
dhe e mer kaposhi ujkun dhe e fut tek barku...edhe nisen prap...

ec e ec, gjat rruges e njejta gje i ndodh edhe me dhelpren, lumin edhe ariun, edhe kaposhi beri te njeten gje si me ujkun(i futi te barku i vet) deri sa arriti tek mbreti.

kur arriti te mbreti kaposhi, hipi ne nje garth edhe ja nisi kenges...

kikiriki kikikua...dua cupen e mbretit per grua...
kikiriki kikikua...dua cupen e mbretit per grua...

kur e degjon mbreti.

hëu thot mbreti, kush eshte ky qerrata qe dashka cupen time per grua?

kapeni shpejt, i'u thot ushtareve te tij mbreti, dhe futeni tek kuajt e eger ta shkelin me kemb qe te ngordhi,,,dhe e kapin ushtaret e mbretit dhe e hedhin te kuajt e eger kaposhi...ndersa kaposhi,,,tak nxjerr ujkun nga barku dhe i ha ujku kuajt e eger.

del prap kaposhi dhe i'a nis prap kenges,
kikiriki kikikua...dua cupen e mbretit per grua...

hëu, prap mbreti, kapeni dhe futeni tek lepujt e eger, u thot mbreti ushtareve, qe ta han lepujt. e kapin ushtaret e hedhin kaposhin tek lepujt,,,kur kaposhi,,tak nxjerr dhelpren nga barku, dhe i ha dhelpra lepujt e eger,,,shpetoj prap kaposhiiii...
me te dal prap kaposhi i'a nis kenges serish...
kikiriki kikikua...dua cupen e mbretit per grua...

u cmend mbreti,,,kapeni u thot ushtareve dhe hidheni tek furra brenda qe te digjet nga zjarri...e kapin ushtaret e hedhin te zjarri kaposhin,,,,kur kaposhi tak, nxjerr lumin qe kishte tek barku i tij, dhe e shuan zjarrin lumiiiii,,,dhe keshtu shpetoj prap kaposhi.

del prap kaposhi dhe i'a nis prap kenges...

Kapeni tani, u thot mbreti ushtareve, dhe hidheni tek dhoma me florinj, te haj florinj sa te mbytet...
e kapin ushtaret, e fusin tek dhoma me florinj...
mbush barkun mire e mire me florinj kaposhi, dhe nxjerr ariun nga barku per te shqyer deren, e hap deren ariu, del kaposhi prap...
ne te ikur kaposhi, i'a merr edhe nje here kenges ne fund per inat te mbretit,,,kikiriki kikikua...dua cupen e mbretit per grua...edhe iken kaposhi, kthehet tek plaku...

u gezua plaku se i solli gjithe ato florinj kaposhi...

e shikon plaka dhe i vjen inat...
i thot plaka maces qe kishte ne shtepi...
po del edhe ti moj mace na gjej ndonje flori si kaposhi, se do ngordhim per buke...

e mire i thot macja se dal une,,,del macja, kap hardhuca, gjarprinj, neperka, edhe ja con plakes tek shtepia...i leshohen hardhucat ta han plaken...
ndihme...ndihme...po therriste plaka, bjer me kacit plaka hardhucave, po nuk mundte t'i vriste te gjitha...ndihme...ndihme...therriste plaka.

e degjon plaku qe po kerkonte ndihme plaka e shkret, dhe vete e ndihmon...dhe e shpeton plaken nga hardhucaaaaat....

dhe pastaj bashkohen prap plaku me plaken dhe jetojn prap sebashku te gezuaaaaar.....




kjo ishte perralla per sot ju keqen xhaxhi, cohuni tani se ju mori gjumi :pa dhembe:

----------


## shefqeti11

*GISHTEZA*

Na ishte nje here nje grua qe deshironte shume te kishte nje femije te vogel, por, meqe nuk dinte se si ta plotesonte kete deshire, shkoi tek nje magjistare plake dhe i tha:

-Desha te kisha nje femij te vogel; me thuaj c'duhet te bej per kete gje?

-Nuk eshte pune e veshtire, - iu pergjigj magjistarja. -Na nje kokerr elb, qe eshte i nje lloi tjeter nga ai qe rritet ne arat e fshatareve dhe qe e hane pulat. Vere ate ne poçen me lule dhe do te shohesh.

-Faleminderit! - i tha gruaja, dhe i dha magjistares dymbedhjet groshe. Pastaj u kthye ne shtepi te saj dhe e mbolli kokrren e elbit.
Pas pak, ajo pa te dilte prej dheut nje lule e madhe dhe e bukur, qe i perngjante nje tulipani ende te pacelur mire.

-Sa lule e bukur! - tha gruaja duke puthur fletet e kuqe e te verdha, dhe po ne kete cast lulja u cel me nje zhurem te madhe. Tani dukej qe ishte nje tulipan i vertet, por brenda, ne sfondin e gjelber, ishte ulur nje vajze shume e vogel, e holle dhe e hijshme, e gjate sa nje gisht. Keshtu e quajten GISHTEZE.

I dhane per djep nje guaske arre te lustruar mire, per shtrat nje flete manushaqeje per mbulese nje flet trendafili. Aty flinte naten; diten luante mbi tryeze, ku gruaja vinte nje pjate plot me uje, te rrethuar me nje kurore lulesh. Ne kete pjate notonte nje flete e madhe tulipani mbi te cilen Gishteza mund te ulej dhe te lundronte nga njera buze e pjates ne tjetren, me ndihmen e dy qimeve kali te bardha qe i sherbenin ne vend te lopatave.
Ta kishte enda ta shihje; pastaj ajo dinte te kendonte me nje ze aq te embel dhe melodioz, s'a s'ishte degjuar kurre ndonjehere.

Nje nate, kur ajo po flinte, hyri ne dhome permes nje xhami te thyer nje zhabe shume e shemtuar. Kjo kafshe e llahtarshme, e madhe pa mase dhe e qullet, kerceu mbi tryezen ku flinte Gishteza, e mbyllur ne nje flete te kuqe trendafili.

- Ç'nuse e bukur per djalin tim! - tha zhaba.
Mori guasken e arres dhe duke dale po nga xhami i thyer, e nxori vogelushen ne kopsht.

Atje rridhte nje she i gjere, qe nga njera ane puqej me nje mocal. Ne kete mocal jetonte zhaba me te birin. Buu! Uff! Ky ishte i piste dhe i shemtuar, i perngjante krejt te emes.

- Kuak kuak! brikkeek - ek - bertiti kur e pa vajzen e vogel shume te bukur ne guasken e arres.

- Shsht! Mos fol me ze kaq te larte! Do ta zgjosh, - i tha zhaba plake. - Pastaj edhe mund te na shpetoj, sepse eshte e lehte si penda e mjelmes. Do ta veme ne nje flet te gjere rrodheje ne mes te sheut. Aty do te jete si nje ishull dhe nuk mund te na ike. Nderkaq ne do te pergatitim, ne fund te mocalit, dhomen e madhe qe ju te dy do ota keni per banese.

Kishte aty nje sasi te madhe flete rrodhesh qe rriteshin ne uje me fletet e tyre te gjera e te gjelbera, te cilat dukeshin sikur lundronin ne siperfaqe. Rastisi qe me e madhja prej tyre te gjendej me larg, por zhaba plake notoi dhe vuri aty guasken e arres me Gishtezen qe po flinte ende.

Kur vogelushja u zgjua nga gjumi te nesermen ne mengjes dhe pa se ku ndodhej, zuri te qante me hidherim, sepse nga te gjitha anet e rrethonte uji dhe nuk mund te kthehej dot ne toke.

Zhaba plake, pasi e zbukuroi dhomen ne fund te mocalit me kallama dhe lule te vogla te verdha, notoi bashke me te birin drejt fletes se vogel ku gjendej Gishteza, per te marre shtratin e vogel dhe te bute dhe per ta shpen ne dhome. U perkul thelle ne uje perpara saj dhe i tha:

- Te paraqes tim bir, burrin tend te ardhshem.
Po ju pergatis nje banese shume te bukur ne fund te mocalit.

- Kuak! Kuak! Brekke-ke-keks! shtoi i biri.
Pastaj ata moren shtratin e vogel e te bukur dhe u larguan, kurse Gishteza rrinte e vetme mbi fleten e gjelber dhe qante, sepse nuk donte te jetonte me zhaben e llahtarshme dhe te martohej me te birin e shemtuar.

Peshqit e vegjel qe notonin aty prane ne uje, degjuan c'po thoshte zhaba, dhe kjo i beri kureshtare te shohin vajzen e vogel. Qe ne veshtrimin e pare ajo iu duk atyre aq e mire, sa menduan qe do te ishte shume fatkeqe po te shkonte me zhaben e shemtuar. Kjo nuk duhet te ndodhte kurre! U mblodhen rreth kercellit qe mbante fleten, e keputen me dhembe dhe atehere fleta e shpuri vogelushen aq large ne lume, sa zhabat nuk munden ta arrinin.

Gishteza kaloi para shume vendeve dhe zogjte e shkurrave kendonin kur e shihnin. "Sa vogelushe e bukur!" Me fleten qe lundronte gjithmone large e me large, vajza filloi te bente nje udhetim neper bote.

Rruges, nje flutur e bardhe, e bukur, zuri te fluturonte rrotull fletes dhe me ne fund u vendos mbi te, sepse ashtu ne fluturim nuk mund ta sodiste aq mire vajzen e vogel.

Gishteza, shume e kenaqur qe shpetoi nga zhaba e shemtuar, gezohej kur shihte gjithe ato bukuri te natyres dhe pamjen e ujit, qe nga dielli ndriconte porsi flori. Mori, rripin e saj dhe, pasi e lidhi njerin cep te flutura dhe tjetrin te fleta, shkoi perpara akoma me shpejt.

Befas kaloi nje brumbull i madh qe, kur e pa vajzen, e mbeshtolli trupin e saj te holle me kembet e tij dhe bashke me te fluturoi ne nje peme. Kurse fleta e gjelber vazhdoi te zbriste lumin bashke me fluturen qe s'mund te shkeputej me.

Oh, ç'tmerr! Sa u frikesua e shkreta Gishtez kur brumbulli e shpuri ne peme! E megjithekete, ajo i qante hallin flutures se bukur, te bardhe, qe e kishte lidhur te fleta dhe qe do te ngordhte nga uria, po te mos shkeputej dot prej saj. Por brumbulli as qe behej merak per kete; e uli ne fleten me te madhe te pemes, e gostiti me nektarin e luleve dhe megjitheqe ajo nuk i perngjante aspak nje brumbulli, ai i beri nje mije lavdata per bukurine e saj.

Pas pak erdhen t'i benin vizite te gjithe brumbujt e tjere qe banonin po ne ate peme. Zonjushat brumbuj, kur e pane, luajten brirthet dhe thane:

- Ç'gje e shemtuar! Ka vetem dy kembe.
- Dhe pa brithe, - shtoi njera prej tyre, - eshte e dobet, e shperdredhur, uf! i perngjet njeriut. Sa e shemtuar qe eshte!

Gishteza ishte shume e bukur, por brumbulli qe e kishte rrembyer, megjitheqe e pati cmuar te bukur, kur degjoi te tjeret ta shanin, filloi te besonte se ishte e shemtuar e se s'kishte nevoje per te. E zbriten nga pema dhe e vune mbi nje luleshqerre, duke ia kthyer keshtu lirine.

Vogelushja zuri te qante e te qante, ngaqe brumbujt e kishin perzen per shkak te shemtise se saj; por ne te vertet ajo ishte aq e bukur, sa t'i rrembeje koken.

Keshtu Gishteza e kaloi veren krejt vetem ne pyllin e madh. Thuri nje shtrat prej bari qe e vari poshte nje flete rrodheje per t'u mbrojtur nga shiu. Ushqehej me lengun e embel te luleve dhe pinte vesen qe binte ne mengjes mbi fletet.

Kaluan keshtu vera dhe vjeshta; dhe ja, erdhi dimri, dimri i gjate dhe i ashper. Te gjithe zogjte qe e kishin zbavitur me kenget e tyre, u larguan, pemet u zhveshen, lulet u vyshken dhe fleta e madhe e rrodhes, nen te cilen ajo qendronte, u perdroth dhe mbeti vetem nje kercell i thate dhe i verdhe.

Vogelushja e gjore, sa me shume qe i griseshin rrobat, aq me teper vuante nga te ftohtet. Shpejt zuri debora dhe cdo flok qe binte mbi te i dukej asaj sic do te na dukej ne nje lopate e tere me debore. Megjitheqe ishte mbeshtjell me nje flete te thate, ajo nuk arrinte dot te ngrohej; do te vdiste nga te ftohtet.

Prane pyllit ndodhej je are e madhe me grure, por qe tani ishte korrur e ne te nuk shihje vecse kashta mbi token e ngrire. Vogelushes se gjore iu duk sikur kishte per te kapercyer nje pyll te mbjelle rishtas. Duke u dredhur nga te ftohtet, ajo mberriti ne banesen e nje miu te arave. Ketu hyhej permes nje vrime te vogel, nen kashte. Miu ishte vendosur mire, kishte nje dhome plot me drithe, nje kuzhine te bukur dhe nje dhome per te bgren. Gishteza u paraqit te porta si lypese dhe kerkoi nje kokerr elb, sepse nuk kishte ngrene fare qysh prej dy ditesh.

- Vogelushe e gjore! - iu pergjigj miu plak i arave, qe ishte zemermire. 
- Hajde te hash me mua ne dhomen time; atje eshte ngrohte.

Pastaj Gishteza i hyri ne zemer dhe ai shtoi:

- Te lejoj ta kalosh dimrin ketu; por me kusht qe ta mbash te paster dhomen dhe te me kallzosh perralla te bukura; i kam shume qejf perrallat.

Vajza e vogel pranoi dhe s'pati pse te ankohej.

- Do te kemi nje vizite, - i tha nje dite miu plak, fqinji im ka zakon te vij te me shohe nje here ne jave. Eshte shume me mire nga gjendaj se une; ka sallone te medha dhe mban nje qyrk kadifeje te zeze. Po deshi te te marre per grua, ti do te jesh shume e lumtur. Vecse ai nuk sheh fare. Kallzoi atij perrallat me te bukura qe di ti.

Gishteza nuk u dha rendesi ketyre fjaleve...




vazhdon me vone.... se u lodha tani  :perqeshje:

----------


## shefqeti11

...Vazhdimi

Ajo s'kishte nder mend te martohej me fqinjin, ky nuk ishte gje tjeter vecse nje urith. I mbuluar me qyrkun e tij prej kadifeje te zeze, ai nuk vonoi dhe u beri vizite. Sipas miut te arave, ai ishte shume i pasur dhe i mencur dhe kishte nje banese njezet here me te madhe se ajo e tij. Ishte shume i arsimuar, por nuk mund te duronte dot driten e diellit dhe lulet e bukura; ai fliste shume keq per to duke mos i pare kurr ndonjehere.

Gishteza kendoi njeheresh dy kenge: "O brumbull fluturo e fluturo"! dhe "Moj unaza me trendafila". Urithi, i magjepsur nga zeri i saj i bukur, ra ne dashuri dhe lindi menjehre deshira te martohej me te, por nuk tha asnje fjale, sepse mendohej mire perpara se te fliste.

Per te kenaqur fqinjet e tij, urithi u dha leje te shetisnin sipas qejfit ne nje rruge te madhe te nendheshme qe e kishte celur ndermjet te dy banesave, por iu lut qe te mos trembeshin nga nje zog i ngordhur qe gjendej andej nga do te kalonin dhe qe e kishin varrosur ne fillim te dimrit.

Ishte hera e pare qe fqinjet e tij perfitonin nga kjo dashamiresi. Urithi i udhehoqi ne kete korridor te gjate e te erret, duke mbajtur nder dhembe nje cope dru te vjeter me fosfor, per t'u ndricuar rrugen. Kur mberriten te vendi ku dergjej zogu i ngordhur, urithi hoqi me fecken e tij te gjere nje cope tavani dhe beri keshtu nje vrime nga ku hyri drita. Ne mes te korridorit shtrihej pertok trupi i nje dallandysheje, pa dyshim te ngordhur nga te ftohtit, qe i kishte krahet te ngritur pas trupit, koken dhe kembet te fshehura nen pendet. Kjo pamje e hidheroi Gishtezen, ajo i donte shume zogjte e vegjel qe gjithe veren e kishin gezuar me kengen e tyre. Por urithi e shtyu dallendyshen me ato kembet e tij shkurtabiqe dhe tha:

- Nuk do te ciceroj me! Ç'fatkeqesi te lindesh zog! Shyqyr qe asnje nga femijet e mi nuk do te kete nje fat kaq te keq. Nje krijes e tille s'ka asnje pasuri vec cicerimen e saj: Çivit! Çivit dhe dimrit vdes nga uria.

-Ju flisni tere mend! - u pergjigj miu plak. -Çivit! nuk sjell asgje; kaq mjafton per t'u mbytur ne mjerim, megjithekete ka prej tyre qe mbahen me te madh se dine te kendojne.

Gishteza nuk tha asgje, po kur dy te tjeret i kthyen shpinen zogut, ajo u perkul mbi te dhe e puthi ne syte e tij te mbyllur.

"Ndoshta eshte po ai zog qe kendonte aq embel per mua kete vere", -mendoj ajo.

Urithi, pasi e zuri vrimen, i shoqeroi miqte ne shtepine e tyre. Meqenese nuk flinte dot, Gishteza u ngrit dhe thuri nje qilim te bukur prej kashte, te cilin e solli ne rrugen e nendheshme dhe e hodhi mbi zogun e ngordhur. Pastaj i vuri perrreth ca pambuk qe e kishte gjetur te miu, sikur kishte frike se mos lageshtia e dheut te ftohte i bente keq trupit te pashpirt.

"Lamtumire! zog i bukur! - tha ajo.
-Lamtumire! Faleminderit per kengen e bukur qe me kenaqte aq shume gjate stines se kendshme te veres kur une soditja me adhurim blerimin dhe ngrohesha ne diell".

Ne keto fjale e siper mbeshteti koken ne gjoksin e dallendyshes, por menjehere u ngrit e frikesuar; ajo kishte degjuar nje trokitje te lehte; vinte nga zemra e zogut qe s'kishte vdekur, por vetem kishte ngrire. Te ngrohtet ia kishte kthyer jeten.

Ne vjeshte dallendyshet shkojne ne vendet e ngrohta dhe ne qofte se ndonjera prej tyre vonohet rruges, te ftohtet e rrezon menjehere ne toke si te vdekur dhe debora e ftohte shtrohet mbi te.

Gishteza akoma dridhej nga frika; ne krahasim me te, qe nuk kishte nga trupi me e gjate se nje gisht, dallendyshja dukej si nje gjigand. Megjithkete, ajo mori kuraje, e shtrengoi mire pambukun rreth zogut te gjore, shkoi te kerkonte nje flete mendre qe i sherbente si mbulese, e mori dhe ia vuri ne koke.

Naten tjeter, kur shkoi perseri prane te semures, e gjeti te gjalle, por aq te dobet, sa mezi hapi pak syte qe te shikonte vajzen e vogel, e cila ne vend te drites mbante ne dore nje cope dru te vjeter te ndritshem.

-Te faleminderit, vogelushe e bukur! - i tha zogu i semure, - ti me ngrohe mjaft. Pas pak do ta marr perseri veten dhe do te fluturoj ne ajer, ne rrezet e diellit.

- Sa keq! - u pergjigj Gishteza. - jasht ben ftohte, bie debore, ka ngrica; rri ne shtratin e ngrohte. Do te kujdesem une per ty.

Pastaj i solli uje ne nje flet luleje. Zogu piu dhe i tregoi se si i qe shqyer njeri krah ne nje ferre dhe nuk kishte mundur t'i ndiqte zogjte e tjere ne vendet e ngrohta. Me ne fund kishte rene ne toke dhe nga ky cast nuk i kujtohej fare se ç'i kishte ndodhur.

Gjate gjithe dimrit, fshehurazi nga miu dhe urithi, Gishteza e mjekoi dallendyshen me dhembshuri me te madhe. Kur erdhi pranvera dhe dielli nisi te ngrohte perseri token, zogu i la lamtumiren vajzes se vogel qe e hapi perseri vrimen e bere dikur nga urithi. Dallendyshja iu lut mirebereses se sa qe t'i hipte ne kurriz dhe ta shoqeronte ne pyllin e gjelber.
Por Gishteza e dinte se largimi i saj do t'i shkaktonte hidherim miut plak te arave.

-Jo, - i tha ajo, -nuk mundem.
-Lamtumire, pra, lamtumire, vogelushe e bukur!
e pershendeti dallendyshja duke fluturuar jashte ne rrezet e diellit. Gishteza e veshtroi tek ikte, me lot nder sy, e donte dallendyshen e gjore!-Çivit! Çivit! beri zogu edhe nje here dhe u largua.

Gishteza u hidherua me shume, qe nuk lejohej asnjehere te dilte dhe te ngrohej ne diell. Gruri kishte mbire mbi shtepine e miut te arave, duke krijuar per vogelushen e gjore, qe ishte sa nje gisht, nje pyll te vertete.

-Kete vere do te punosh per pajen tende, - i tha miu, se urithi i merzitshem me pelice te zeze e kishte kerkuar Gishtezen per grua. -Per t'u martuar me urithin, duhet te kesh rroba dhe nderresa sic te ka hije.

Vogelushja u detyrua te merrte furken dhe miu i arave mori gjithashtu me meditje kater merimanga qe tirrnin pa pushim. Çdo mbremje urithi u bente vizite dhe nuk pushonte se foluri se si, kur mbaronte vera dielli ishte aq i nxehte, kurse tani ai e digjte token aq shume, sa behej e forte gur. Keshtu pra, martesa e tij me Gishtezen do te behej vetem ne mbarim te veres. Por Gishteza nuk qe aspak e kenaqur, sepse urithi ishte per te tmerresisht i merzitshem. Çdo dite, ne lindje dhe perendim te diellit, ajo shkonte te porta, ku nepermjet kallinjve qe i lekundte era, veshtronte kaltersin e qiellit, adhuronte bukurine e natyres dhe duke menduar per dallendyshen e dashur; por dallendyshja ishte larg dhe nuk do te kthehej ndoshta kurr.

Erdhi vjeshta dhe Gishteza e kishte mbaruar pajen e saj.

-Per kater jave kemi dasem! - e njoftoi miu.

Vajza e shkret qau me lot, ajo nuk donte te martohej me urithin e merzitshem.

-Ç'budallallek! - tha miu. -Mos u bej kokeforte, ndryshe te kafshova me dhembin tim te bardhe. Ti duhet ta ndjesh veten shume te lumtur qe martohesh me nje burr aq te bukur, i cili mban nje qyrk kadifeje te zeze, qe s'e ka as mbreteresha vete. Ti duhet te jesh mirenjohese qe do te gjesh nje kuzhine dhe nje qilar te mbushur plot.

Urithi u paraqit per te marre Gishtezen nen toke, ku ajo nuk do ta shihte kurr diellin qe shkelqen, sepse i shoqi nuk do ta duronte dot kete gje. Oh sa u hidherua ajo! Te pakten ketu, te miu i arave, asaj i qe lejuar te dilte deri te porta e ta shihte diellin e ndritshem.

-Lamtumire, o diell i bukur! - tha ajo e pikelluar duke ngritur duart ne qiell.

-Lamtumire pra, meqenese tani e tutje jam denuar te rroj ne keto vende te merzitshme, ku rrezet e tua nuk i gezon njeri.

Pastaj beri disa hapa jasht shtepise, se grurin e kishin korrur dhe kishte mbetur vetem kashta.

-Lamtumire, lamtumire! - tha ajo duke perqafuar nje lule te vogel te kuqe. -Po e pe ndonje here dallendyshen, pershendete nga ana ime.
Ne kete kohe ajo degjoi:

-Çivit! Çivit!

Ngriti koken: ishte dallendyshja qe po kalonte.
Zogu u gezua sa s'ka kur e pa Gishtezen: zbriti shpejt e shpejt duke perseritur Çivit! Çivit! i gezuar, dhe erdhi te ulej prane mirebereses se tij te vogel. Kjo i tregoi se si donin ta martonin me urithin e shemtuar qe rrinte nen toke, ku dielli nuk hynte kurre. Kur tregoi kete gje, ajo i derdhi lotet rreke.

-Dimri po vjen, -tha dallendyshja, -une po kthehem ne vendet e ngrohta, a deshiron te me ndjekesh pas? Hip ne kurrizin tim dhe lidhu aty me rrip. Ne do te ikim larg urithit te keq dhe baneses se tij te erret, tutje maleve, ku dielli ndricon me bukur se ketu, ku vera dhe lulet jane te perjetshme.
Eja pra, eja me mua vogelushe e dashur, ti qe me shpetove jeten kur une dergjesha ne korridorin e erret, gjysem e vdekur nga te ftohtet.

-Po, do te vij pas! -tha Gishteza. 
U ul ne shpinen e zogut dhe e lidhi rripin e saj me nje nga pendet me te shendosha; pastaj dallendyshja u ngrit siper mbi pyjet, detin dhe malet e larta te mbuluara me debore te perjetshme.

Gishteza ngriu, por u struk ne pendet e ngrohta te zogut duke lene jashte vetem koken e saj te vogel per te soditur me adhurim bukurite qe kalonin poshte saj njera pas tjetres.

Mberriten keshtu ne vendet e ngrohta. Dielli ndriste atje me me shkelqim se te ne dhe qielli dukej dy here me larg. Ne shpatet e avllite e shtepive rriteshin vile rrushi te bardhe e te zi; pyjet ishin plot me limona dhe portokaj; mendra kacurrele dhe mersina perhapnin ane e mbane eren e tyre te kendshme. Neper rruget femijet loznin me flutura krahegjera dhe ngjyra - ngjyra. Dallendyshja fluturonte e fluturonte dhe vendi behej gjithnje e me i bukur, derisa, me ne fund, ajo dhe Gishteza mberriten te nje pallat i mocem prej mermeri te bardhe te shndritshem, qe ngrihej midis pemesh te gjelbra te shkelqyshme, prane nje liqeni te kalter. Rreth shtyllave te larta te pallatit perdridheshin pjergulla dhe ne maj te tyre kishte nje tok cerdhe dallendyshesh. Njera prej ketyre cerdheve ishte banesa e dallendyshes qe po sillte Gishtezen.

-Ja banesa ime, -i tha zogu; -por nuk eshte e pershtatshme per ty, pastaj edhe une s'jam pergatitur te te pres. Zgjidh vete njeren prej luleve me te bukura; une do te vendos aty dhe do te bej ç'eshte e mundur qe ti te jetosh si jo me mire.

-Ç'lumturi! - thirri Gishteza, duke rrahur pellembat e saj te vogla.

Nje koloni e madhe e bardhe mermeri shtrihej pertoke ashtu sic kishte rene e thyer cope - cope; por, midis copave te saj kishin mbire me te bukurat lule te bardha.
Ja, aty ne njeren prej petaleve te gjera, dallendyshja vendosi vajzen e vogel.

Gishteza, e gezuar ne kulm, mbeti e mahnitur nga gjithe bukurite qe dukeshin rreth e rrotull ne kete vend magjepses.

Por sa cudi qe i erdhi! Nje burr i vogel, i bardhe dhe qe dukej tejpertej si qelqi, i gjat sa nje gisht, qendronte i ulur mu ne mes te lules.
Ai mbante ne koke nje kurore te arte dhe krahet i kishte te mahnitshem.

Ishte mbreti i luleve; cdo lule ishte pallati i nje burri te vogel dhe i nje gruaje te vogel, por ky na ishte mbreti i te gjithe atyre.

-O Zot, sa i bukur qe eshte! - i tha Gishteza dallendyshes me ngadale.

Princi i vogel u tremb shume kur shikoi dallendyshen qe, natyrisht, dukej nje zog gjigand perpara tij qe ishte aq i vogel e delikat, por kur veshtroi Gishtezen, ai u mahnit sepse ajo ishte zonja me e bukur qe kishte pare ndonje here.
I vuri asaj kuroren e tij te arte ne koke; e pyeti per emrin dhe nese deshironte te behej gruaja e tij.

Ç'burre ne krahasim me te birin e zhabes plake dhe urithin me pallto te zeze! Pote pranonte, ajo do te behej mbreteresha e luleve.

Vajza pranoi dhe menjehere asaj i erdhen per vizite zoterinj dhe zonja te bukura qe dilnin nga cdo lule per t'i sjell dhurata.

Nje pale krahe te tejdukshem, qe kishin qene te nje mize te madhe te bardhe, e kenaqen me shume se cdo gje tjeter. Keta krahe qe i ngjiti ne supet e saj i dhane mundesi Gishtezes te fluturonte nga nje lule ne tjetren.


Ne kete kohe ne cerdhen e saj dallendyshja kendonte kenget me te bukura; por thelle ne zemer ajo e ndiente veten shume te hidheruar qe ishte ndare nga mirembajtesja e saj.

-Nuk do te te quaj me Gishtez, -i tha mbreti i luleve.
-Ky emer eshte i shemtuar, kurse ti je e bukur, e bukur sic duhet te jete mbreteresha e luleve.
Qe sot e tutje ne do te te quajme Maja.

-Lamtumire, lamtumire! - tha dallendyshja e vogel duke fluturuar perseri drejt Danimarkes.

Kur mberriti atje shkoi perseri ne cerdhen e saj permbi dritaren ku autori i ketyre perrallave e priste te kthehej.

-Çivit! Çivit! - i tha ajo dhe keshtu ai mesoi historine qe lexuat.

*
Autor: H.K. Andersen
Perralla
Prishtine 2005*




Mundësuar nga:Shefqeti për F/Sh

----------


## shefqeti11

u keqen xhaxhi, sot per perrall kemi:



*Nje shtepi per dimer*

ateher...

na ishte nje here e nje kohe urithi Gustavo, ai jetonte ne nje shpell te thell ne pyje, dhe pothuajse nuk e shinte driten e diellit.

Gjithe kohen lexonte dhe flinte.

Gustavo kishte me qindraaaaa libra, dhe lexonte derisa i mbylleshin syte.

Nje dite vjeshte, dy miqt e tij, Filiberto dhe Alfonso, shkuan ta takonin dhe mbeten te cuditur!

-Gustavo! -tha FLiberto, -Duhet te dalesh pak ne ajer te paster! Ketu thelle ne shpelle, ndonje dite, pa te vene re kush, do te te bjeri te fiket e do te ngordhesh.
Nuk e di qe dimri eshte tek dera? Ti nuk ke mbledhur asnje ushqim per ditet e veshtira te dimrit. Nuk mund te jetosh vetem duke lexuar libra...-i tha Filibertoja Gustavos.

-Filiberto ka te drejte miku im,-shtoi Alfonso.-Ne duam te te ndihmojm Gustavo. Mund te qendrosh tek foleza jone e re, po te duash...-i tha ALfonso, Gustavos! Ne i kemi mbledhur ushqimet per dimer. Aty mund te sjellesh dhe librat e tua.

-Dhe Gustavoja pranoi te shkonte e te jetonte me dy miqt e tij.

Shtepia e Filibertos dhe Alfonsos ishte shume e mire, edhe shume e madhe...

Minjt e kishin rregulluar me shume kujdes. Kishin hapur edhe nje dritare te vockel per t'u ajerosur.

-Gustavoja mori me vete te gjitha librat e tij..ndjehej shume i kenaqur qe do banonte me dy minjt te cilet ishin shoket e tij te vetem.

-Gustavo lexonte shume, here pas here delte edhe ne ajer te paster nga dritarja qe kishin bere shoket e tij.

Ne dhjetor, ra shume debore dhe pllakosi nje i ftofet shume i madh...akulli dhe te ftohtett arriten deri brenda ne shtepi ku banonin tre shoket.

-Filiberto edhe Alfonso, e mbanin soben ndezur dite edhe nate, ngaqe ishte shume shume ftohte.

Ndersa Gustavo, rrinte ne shtratin e tij duke lexuar vazhdimisht librat qe kishte marr me vete.

Dimri u be edhe me i eger...

Drute per soben mbaruan te gjitha dhe i ftofeti as qe kishte ndermend te largohej...

Te tre miqt tane po na ngrinin nga te ftoftit i madh.

Ata vendosen qe te digjnin librat bashk me Gustavon, se ndryshe do ngordhnin nga te ftoftit,

dhe ashtu vepruan...

-Foleja ime e vjeter, ishte pak e rrenuar vertet, por te ftohtit nuk hynte aty brenda, -u ankua urith Gustavo...

Te dy miqt e tij, nuk e kundershtuan!

Pas ca kohesh, i kishin djegur pothuajse te gjithe librat e Gustavos...

Nje nate urith Gustavo, kur dy minjt po flinin, u largua pa u then asnje fjal, dhe shkoi tek foleja e tij e vjeter...

-Atje do te ken mbetur akoma disa libra per te lexuar!, -tha Gustavo!

Dhe shkoi serish ne shtepin e tij te vjeter e te rrenuar per te vazhduar leximin e  librave qe kishte len ende atje...

dhe keshtu urith Gustavo, nuk pushoi kurr se lexuariiii...

----------


## shefqeti11

Perralla ne vazhdim titullohet:

*Miq te larget*


taniiii...perpara se te nisim perrallen u keqen xhaxhi, premtojni xhaxhit se do ta degjoni me vemendje ate, dhe jo si perrallen e kaluar qe bet zhureeeeem, mire kolopucat e xhaxhit  :buzeqeshje: 

hajde i'a nisim tani:



na ishet sec na ishet...na ishte nje here nje arush gri qe e quanin Matia...Matia jetonte prej kohesh buze nje kenete, brenda zgavres se nje trungu te nje peme ku me perpara tek kjo zgavra banonte nje ketrush...

Ishte nje pem shume e madhe, me tre dhoma brenda dhe shume komode.

Aty arush Matia, ndjente fresket gjat veres dhe ngroht gjat dimriiiiiit.

Nje dite prej ditesh, arush Matia pati nje vizitor nga Australia e larget...ishte Koala Krutis, nje shoku i tij i vjeter.

Matia e rregulloj shokun e vet ne nje prej dhomave te medha qe kishte ai.

Kurtis ishte entuziast nga natyra dhe cdo gje i dukej e mahnitshme...Gjithcka ishte ndryshe ne Australi!

Matia e merrte me vete cdo dite shokun e tij te vjeter dhe e shetiste dhe i tregonte te gjitha rrethinat dhe vendet e bukura...

Dy miqt tan, shetisnin gjate neper pyll dhe takonin te gjithe banoret qe jetonin aty.

Nje dite prej ditesh, ata vendosen te ngjiteshin ne mal per te takuar ariun e murrme...
dhe ashtu ben...

u ngjiten lart e lart...deri te shtepia e madhe e ariut te murrme...

Ai i qerasi ata me lemonada si fillim, me pas i'u nxori mjalt per drek, qe arinjt e kan shume qejf....

ariu i murrme, u kenaq shume nga vizita e dy shokeve te vjeter...

me pas te dy shoket, Matia dhe Kurtis, u ngjiten akoma dhe me lart malit dhe takuan Marmoten simpatike, qe ishte shume shume e bukul...

Dielli po perendonte dhe dy miqve tane u duhej te ktheheshin ne shtepin e tyre perpara se te errej e te behej nate...

dhe keshtu ben...

Ne mbremje, Matia vendosi t'i bente nje surpiz te bukur shokut te tij Kurtisit, dhe i hoqi krevatin nga dhoma e tij ku flinte, dhe e vendosi ate midis dy degeve te pemes, me pas Matia vendosi dy poce me mjalt mbi deget e pemes dhe aty afer tyre vendosi dhe nje llampe...

Erdhi ora per te fjetur gjume dhe u futen posht batanieve te dy shoket, dhe qendruan duke pritur...

Pas pak filluan te vinin flutura te bukura shume shume...te cilat i terhiqnin drita e llampes dhe era e mire e mjaltit qe kishte vendosur Matia...u mblodhen aq shume flutura te bukura sa Kurtis nuk donte te flinte ate nate, por donte te rrinte gjithe naten duke pare fluturat e bukura, qe nuk i kishte pare kurr asnje here, se ne Australi ku jetonte Kurtis nuk kishte flutura aq te bukura...

Te nesermen ne mengjes kur u ngriten nga gjumi, Kurtis do largohej serish per ne Australi, dhe po i vinte aq keq qe do largohej nga ai vend aq i bukur, por edhe Matia nuk donte qe te ikte shoku i tij...mirepo Kurtis duhej te ikte se kishte len atje femijet edhe mama arushen vetem per te cilet i kishte marr shume malli...

Dhe keshtu u nis per ne shtepin e tij serish vizitori dhe shoku i ngusht i Matias...


Kurtis e falenderoi shume shume shokun e tij per te gjitha ato surpriza dhe per te gjithe ate mikpritje qe i beri Matiasi, dhe i premtoi atij se, heren tjeter do vinte bashke me femijet dhe mama arushen per vizite....dhe u nis per rruge vizitori jone i dashur...

-Mirupafshim shoku im i vjeter! -i tha Matias.


-Mirupafshim miku im! -tha Kurtis...dhe u nis per rrugen e larget per ne Australi vizitori jone i dashur...




ah sa kolopuca te mire jeni ju u befte xhaxhi, ja kshu te degjoni dhe heren tjeter...
faqen xhaxhit tani, ohohoh  :perqeshje:

----------


## shefqeti11

*Mbreteresh Evangjelia*



Nje here e nje kohe, na ishin dy vellezer, Arturo dhe Matiani..

Arturo, na ishte vellai i madh, dhe Matiani ishte vellai i vogel.

Nje dite prej ditesh, kur te dy vellezrit po shetisnin neper rrugicat e fshatit, Arturo takoi Evangjelien...

Ajo ishte shume e bukur!

Arturo u dashurua marrezisht me bukuroshen Evangjelie, mirepo edhe Evagjelia e pelqeu Arturon se ishte djal i pashem...

Arturo me pas vendosi te shkonte te shtepia e Evagjalies, per te takuar prinderit e saj dhe t'u kerkonte atyre doren e Evagjelies per nuse...

dhe ashtu beri...

Me pas ata u martuan bashk.

Ne shtepin e Artuos dhe Matianit, gjendja ekonomike ishte shume  e rende, dhe nuk kishin as buke te hanin...

keshtu nje dite prej ditesh vellai i madh Arturo, vendosi te iki ne kurbet, ne Turqi...

ai u largua duke i premtuar gruas se tij se nje dite do kthehej serish pran saj, dhe ajo te mos e harronte se ai e donte shume.

dhe Evagjelia e donte shume Arturon, dhe u deshperua shume nga largimi i tij per ne kurbet.


Nderkohe, pas pak kohesh, vellai i Arturos, Matiani, ne bindjen e plot te tij se vellait te vet do t'i ndodhte dicka e keqe ne kurbet dhe nuk do kthehej me,,,i kerkon Evagjelies te martohej me te...mirepo Evagjelia nuk pranoi, se e donte shume Arturon dhe i kishte dhen fjalen se do e priste ate deri ne vdekje...

Keshtu Matiani u nevrikos dhe e rrahu shume Evagjelien dhe e groposi te gjall Evagjelien ne nje varr me gure..dhe iku ne shtepi..

Pas pak, aty pran varrit, kalon nje Bej, hipur ne nje kal te bardhe,,ne nje cast ai po degjonte disa renkima sikur vinin nga larg,,,

Zebret nga kali dhe po degjonte me imtesi,,,kur u afrua tek varri me gure, kuptoi se renkimat po vinin prej aty...
E zbuloi varrin dhe aty gjeti Evagjelien e bukur qe e kishte varrosur te gjall i kunati i saj i keq, Matiani.

Beu filloi ta pyes Evagjelin se, cfare i kishte ndodhur?, ajo i tregon historin atij se, si i kunati i saj ia kishte bere
Ajo iu lut Beut qe ta merrte me vete dhe ta largonte nga aty, se ne shtepin e saj nuk kthehej dot serish..
Dhe Beu e mori me vete Evagjeline e bukur!

Pasi vajten ne shtepin e Beut, Beu i tha Evagjelise se ajo duhej te punonte qe te rrinte aty, dhe e beri sherbetoren e shtepis.

Evagjelia u gezua qe Beu e mbajti ne shtepi dhe i dha edhe pune

Beu ishte i martuar dhe me nje femij, ai kishte nje djal.

Por ne shtepin e tij ai kishte punesuar edhe nje hamall, i cili merresh me blegtorine dhe bujqesin ne shtepin e Beut.

Beu dhe e gruaja e tij ishin shume te kenaqur qe kishin nje sherbetore si Evangjelia, ajo u bente te gjitha punet e shtepise dhe ishte shume e sjellshmeata e moren shume per zemer Evangjelineedhe Evangjelia ishte shume e kenaqur qe punonte ne nje familje te mire.

Nje dite prej ditesh, hamalli shkon per dru ne pyll, kur ai kthehet nga pylli me mushken me dru, i therret Evangjelise per ta ndihmuar ate qe te shkarkonin mushken me dru..dhe Evangeli e ndihmonte..

Ai nisi perdita qe te kerkonte ndihmen e Evangjelise

Nje dite hamalli i thot Evangjelise se kishte ren ne dasiuri me te dhe i kerkon qe te martohen

Por Evangjelia nuk pranzi, dhe ajo i thot se ishte e martuar dhe se do priste burrin e saj Arturon te cilin e donte shume dhe se ishte e bindur qe nje dite do bashkohej prap me te.


Hamalli u merzit shume me Evangjeline, dhe vendosi qe te hakmerrej ndaj saj!

Mirepo ai e dinte se te zotet e shtepise, e kishin shume per zemer Evangjeline, dhe nuk po gente dot nje menyre se si te hakmerrej ndaj saj

Nje nat hamalli, priti deri vone sa fjeten te gjithe, merr nje thike edhe vete ther te birin e Beut, me pas ai shkon e vedos thiken posht jastekut te Evangjelise.

Kur zgjohen ne mengjes Beu me gruan e tij dhe ven ne guzhine per te ngren mengjesin, çuditerisht, si asnje dite tjeter ata vune re se djali i tyre, i cili cdo dite ngihej shpejt ne mengjes, ate mengjes ai nuk po dukej!
Te dy bashke, Beu me gruan e tij shkuan tek dhoma e djalit dhe e gjejn djalin te vdekur.

Hamalli duke qar, i thot Beut dhe gruas se tij se, ai kishte pare Evangjeline me nje thike ne dore, dhe i con ata tek dhoma e Evangjelise, dhe ngre jastekun ku kishte fshehur thiken dhe ua tregon.

Evangeli u tmerrua kur u zgjua papritmas dhe shikon hamallin me thiken me gjak ne dore.

Hamalli I bertet Evangjelise duke I then!

-te pashe qe e vrave ti djalin e Beut!,-trego te verteten!.-i bertet hamalli.
Por Evangjelia nuk po kuptonte asgje!

Kurse Beu i thot!

-Une te shpetova jeten, te dhash gjithcka, ushqim, pune, streh per te fjetur, dhe ti me vrave djalin!

Evangelia i thot Beut se nuk e kishte bere ajo nje gje te tille, ajo i lutet e pergjerohet Beut qe ta bisonte ate.

Por Beu vendos ti jap rrogen e saj, dhe nuk e ndeshkon pasi nuk kishte fakte por edhe se e kishin shume per zemer Evangjelin, dhe keshtu denimi i vetem qe i jep Evangjelis, e perze nga shtepia

Evangelia largohet shtepia duke qar dhe duke i then Beut se nuk ishte ajo qe kishte vrar te birin e tij.

Pasi u largua Evangjelia, ajo mberrin ne nje qytet, ku sheshi i qytetit ishte mbushur plot me njerez.

Ajo pyet aty, perse ishin mbledhur kaq shume njerez?

Njerzit i tregojn se, ishte nje I varfer qe I kishte 50 lek borxh mbretit dhe nuk kishte tia kthente, dhe keshtu mbreti kishte vendosur ta varte ate ne litar.

Evangjelia me pas I afrohet nje ushtari dhe I thot atij se, pot e paguante ajo borxhin e njeriut te varfer, a do ta linin te gjall?
Ushtari nderkohe vete i thot mbretit se ishte nje grua qe donte te pagante borxhin ne kembim te jetes se njeriut te varfer qe do e varnin, dhe mbreti bie dakort.

Kur ushtaret e zgidhen nga litari njeriun e varfer, ai i pyeti ata se, kush ishte ai person qe i shpetoi jete?, ata i than se ishte nje grua qe sapo ishte largura nga aty.
Ai me pas rendi me vrap per ta takuar dhe ta falenderonte Evangjeline, ai e kapi Evangjeline pran nje lumi, kur e pa Evangjeline ai mbeti i mahnitur nga bukuria e saj.
Me pas ai e pyeti se, perse ia shpetoi jeten? Evangjelia i tha se i erdhi keq dhe mqs kishte leket te shpetova.
Por burri nuk e besoi, ai mendoi se Evangjelia kishte ren ne dasiuri me te, dhe i kerkon asaj qe te martoheshin. Evangjelia nuk pranoi se ishte e martuar me Arturon dhe se e donte shume burrin e saj, ajo i hipi nje barke qe gjendej aty ne lum dhe u largua, ndersa burri u kthye ne shtepi.

Me pas Evangjelia mberriti ne disa ara me lule. Kur ajo kishte qen e vogel, nena e saj i kishte mesuar se si te pergatiste ilace me lulet, ajo i kerkoi pronarit te asaj toke qe te ndertonte nje barak dhe te qendronte aty dhe te bente ilace per njerzit e semur dhe ti sheronte ata, pronai i tokes e lejoj me kenaqesi te madheEvangjelia vec asaj qe ishte shume e bukur, ishte edhe shume njeri i mire ne shpirt
Tek baraka qe ndertoi Evangjelia, filluan te vinin shume njerez te semur qe ti sheronte Evangjelia me placet e saja
Zerat se nje grua e mire sheronte njerzit me ilac lulesh, mberriten deri ne veshin e mbretit te asaj zone
Dhe mbreti i cili quante nga nje semundje e pa sherueshme, kerkoj qe tia sillnin Evangjeline dhe ta sheronte ate nese ajo mundej.

Ai i tregoi Evangjelis se cfare semundje e mundonte mbretin dhe Evangjelia mblodhi disa lule, beri ilacin qe duhej dhe e sheroi mbretin..

Ne kete kohe, kthehet ne shtepi Arturo qe kishte qen ne kurbet ne Turqi. Ai gjen vetem te vellan Matianin ne shtepi, dhe e pyet ate se ku ishte Evangjelia, gruaja e tij?, Matiani e genjen te vellain dhe i thot se Evangjelia kishte vdekur nga deshperimi qe Arturo ishte largura.

Dhe nga te qaret e shumte, i thot te vellait, une ngela qorr, ndersa Mariani ishte qerruar nga mekati qe kishte bere.
Ndersa hamalli i Beut kishte ngelur shurdh, dhe njeriu qe Evangelia i shpetoi jeten, kishte ngelur memec.

Lajmi qe nje grua sheronte njerzit e semur ishte perhapur gjithandej

Te tre te semuret, i vellai i Arturos, hamalli dhe burri memec, ven tek Evangjelia qe te sherohen, mirepo nuk e dinin se ishte Evangjelia.

Kur ven atje, Evangjelia habitet kur shikon Arturon, te shoqin, dhe nxjerr nje grua qe e kishte punesuar aty si ndihmese, qe tI pyesi se perse kishin ardhur!?

Gruaja i pyet dhe nderkohe qe te tre genjejn se perse kishin vajtur.

Si fillim futet i pari njeriu qe Evangjelia pagoi borxhin per te dhe i shpetoi jeten atij

Evangjelia e pyeti se cfare kishte ndodhur qe kishte ngelur memec? Dhe ai i tregon te verteten Evangjelies, dhe ajo e sheron burrin memec dhe i thot se ajo ishte Evangjelia,,,burri i penduar i kerkon falje Evangjelies, dhe iken per ne shtepi

Me pas futet Beu me hamallin qe e kishte sjell per ta sheruar,
Evangjelia e pyet hamallin se cfare kishte ndodhur qe ai kish ngelur shurdh, ndersa hamalli e genjen Evangjelienajo e lyen me ilacin e luleve hamallin dhe ai nuk po sherohejhamalli po shqeteohej qe pse nuk po sherohej,,,Evangjelia me pas I thot Beut qe te dilte jasht, dhe I kerkon hamallit qe te tregonte te verteten se ndryshe ilaci nuk do kryente efekt ne rast se ai genjente.
Ateher hamalli I tregon te verteten Evangjelies, se si kishte ndodhur dhe u sherua, pastaj Evangjelia I thot se ishte ajo gruaja e cila ai akuzoi per vrasjen e te birit te Beut. Hamalli I deshperuar I kerkoi falje Evangjelies dhe u largua

Me ne fund erdhi dhe radha e Matianit qe te futej per tu sheruar, 
Evangjelia e pyeti Matianin se cfare kishte ndodhur qe ai kishte ngelur i verber?
Por Mariani veproi si hamalli, ai e genjeu Evangjelien, nuk i tregoj asaj te verteten..
Ajo veproi njesoi si me hamallin edhe me Matianin dhe i thot se po nuk tregoi te verteten ilaci nuk do e sheronte ateme pas Matiani i tregon asaj te verteten, kur ai sherohet shikon Evangjelien dhe e njohu me nje here, ai rend perjashta dhe i thot te vellait Arturos se, gruaja qe sheronte ishte Evangjelia. Arturo u fut brenda ta takonte ate, dhe i kerkoj asaj qe te ktheheshin ne shtepi dhe te jetonin bashke, mirepo Evangjelia nuk pranoi, dhe Arturo iken i deshperuar bashke me te vellain per ne shtepi.

Nje dite mbreti i asaj zone vdes, dhe si trashegimtare le Evangjeline, gruan e bukur dhe zemermire.
Evangjelia u be mbreteresh.

Arturo nuk e dinte qe Evangjelia u be mbreteresh, dhe ai vendosi te shkoi te mbreti dhe ti kerkonte atij ndihme per te bindur Evangjelien qe te bashkohej serish me te.
Kur Arturo vete ne mbreteri, atje shikon ne fron Evangjelien, ai u habit kur pa gruan e tij mbreteresh, me nje here Arturo mendoi se ajo ishte martuar me mbretin, pasi Arturo nuk e kishte marr vesh se mbreti kishte vdekur dhe se kishte len trashegimtare Evangjelien.

Arturo filloj ta peste Evangjelien se, pse u martua me mbretin dhe e la Arturon qe ai e donte shume?
Mirepo Evangjelia i tha se do te sjell ketu perpara teje njezet vajzat me te bukura te mbreterise dhe zgjith cilen nga keto te duash per grua.
Arturo nuk pranoi se donte shume Evangjelien dhe i kerkonte asaj qe te shkonte ne shtepi me te.

Ateher Evangjelia kur pa se Arturo e donte shume dhe se nuk zgjodhi asnje grua tjeter, ajo i shpjegoi atij se, mreti kishte vdekur dhe kishte len ate per trashegimtare

Ateher ata u pajtuan dhe u martuan serish njeri me tjetrin, Arturo u be mbret dhe Evangjelia mbreteresh, dhe jetuan te lumtur




Nga: Shefqeti me dashuri per te gjithe bebushat!

----------


## shefqeti11

he vogelushat e xhaxhit, c'po beni, po prisni xhaxhin eee, se vet nuk keni mesuar ndonje perrall per te na e then eee, ah ju ah ju jo...
mire se po u tregon dhe sot nje perrall te bukur xhaxhi dhe pastaj mundohuni edhe ju te mesoni ndonje, he u befte xhaxhi,,,mire kolopucat e xhaxhit  :ngerdheshje: 

haj t'ia nisim tani...

per sot kemi perrallen:




*Princi Dhe E Bukura E Dheut.
*

Nje dite prej ditesh, Princi, djali i mbretit do martohej...mirepo pak dite para se te martohej ai i thote te atit se do dali per gjah...

Ndersa i ati i thot, -Tani eshte dasma nuk mund te ikesh... 

Princi i thot, - Do vete e do kthehem ne kohe... dhe niset per gjah Princi...

Kur duke ecur sheh nje shege ku njera nga kokrrat ishte me e kuqe dhe shkelqente shume,,, ai afrohet tek fshataret dhe i pyet ata,

Si eshte e mundur qe shkelqen me shume nga e tjerat kjo sheg? 

Mos e keput!... i thone fshataret,,, se aty ndodhet e Bukura e Dheut. 

Princi i pyet ata se, a e kishin pare ndonje here te Bukuren e Dheut... fshataret i thone Princit...
-Po e kemi pare,,, del ndonjehere naten dhe futet prape brenda! 

Dhe Princi vendosi te qendroj aty ate nate dhe te priste te shikonte te Bukuren e Dheut kur te dilte...
Fshataret i japin nje krevat per t'u shtrir dhe e rrethojne Princin me lule dhe me llokume, nga koka e deri tek kembet...

Me pas ai u shtri dhe ben sikur fle. 

Naten vone e Bukura e dheut i thote te emes...

-Neno do dal pak shetitje!... 

Ndersa e ema e kundershton!. - Jo se po te preku njeriu nuk futesh me dot brenda ne sheg...

E bukura nuk e degjoj te emen dhe doli perjashta..., 

Hapet shega del e Bukura e Dheut, kur aty prane shikon Princin qe e kishte zen gjumi, ajo e puth ne balle Princin, ha ca nga llokumet dhe futet brenda prap. 

Te nesermen ne mengjes, kur zgjohet Princi, e pyesin fhstaret...

 -A e pe te Bukuren e Dheut o Princ? Ai e kupton qe e kish zene gjumi dhe vendosi  te qendronte prap qe ta shikonte naten e dyte,,, por prap  na ndodhi e njejta gje si me naten e pare. 

Naten e trete Princi ndenji me kujdes, dhe kur e Bukura e Dheut u afrua ta puthe e te haj llokume prap, Princi e kapi.. me nje here shega u mbyll dhe e Bukura e Dheut nuk futej dot me brenda. 

Princi u mahnit nga bukuria e saj!. I thote asaj qe ta priste aty sa te vinte ne pallatin mbreteror dhe do kthehej serish qe ta merrte me vete te Bukuren e Dheut. 

Dhe iken Princi per ne pallat... aty ai shikon se ishte mbushur plot me njerez se kishte ardhur dita e dasmes...

Kenga kishte nisur dhe daullet binin. 

E bukura e dheut qe kishte ngelur vetem, po priste e po priste, mirepo me kot, Princi nuk po vinte,,,dhe ajo vendosi te shkonte tek pallati mbreteror...

Vishet si dervish dhe kapucin e ul deri tek syt qe mos e njihnin, kur afrohet atje e ndalojn ushtaret... Ajo u thot atyre se e kishte ftuar Princi per dasmen e tij, dhe ushtaret e len... 

Hyn ne pallat dhe ca ushtar e cuan ne nje dhome dhe po prisnin qe te vinte Princi ta shikonte qe ishte i ftuar i Princit me te vertet apo genjeu...

Nderkohe vjen Princi dhe me nje here ai e njeh qe ishte e Bukura e Dheut, dhe i thote: 

Nga po na vjen o Baba Dervish? 

E Bukura e Dheut i thot...

-Rruges tende imzot! 

Princi: -Po çfare pe andej Baba Dervish? 

E Bukura e Dheut: -Nje te bukur Sulltan! 

Princi: -Po çfare thoshte Baba Dervish? 

E Bukura e Dheut: - Trendafila manushaqe ne dyshek te zoterise tate, me dhe besen e me le dhe shega me s'me nxe. 

Princi po qeshte dhe i i tha: -Ma thuaj edhe nje here te lutem!... 

Pastaj Princi i tha orkestres te pushonte dhe e mori ne dhomen e tij te Bukuren e Dheut. 

Kur erdhi nusja qe ishte shume e shemtuar, i dhane asaj shume lek dhe nxorren me rrobat e Dervishit qe te ikte... 

Ndersa e Bukura e Dheut  veshi fustanin e nuses dhe doli bashke me Princin. 

Te gjthe u habiten se si kishte ndryshuar aq shume nusja e Princit, ishte bere shume e bukur, se nusja qe perzun ishte e shemtuar, ndersa e Bukura e Dheut ishte shume e bukur...

Dhe keshtu ata u martuan bashk dhe u trasheguan...

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

Po ju tregoj një përrallë, e cila nuk është botuar ndonjë herë.Më shtyjti tema e hapur.Pres vlerësime.

     *** -- MBRETËRIJA E QIELLIT DHE E TOKËS LIDHIN MIQËSI---
                                          ( Përrallë )
Na ishte njëherë, shumë kohë përpara, në kohët shum të lashta, një mbret. Jetonte i lirë, në pronat e tija dhe zotëronte deri sa mund të të shihte syri. Të gjitha malet, të gjitha fushat, të gjithë krojet,  gjithë lumenjtë, të gjith përrenjtë, të gjitha lëndinat, të gjithë zogjtë, të gjitha kafshët e egëra, të gjithë pyjet,era, bora, shiu, dielli që ngrohte gjithçka, dinin e flisnin gjuhën e tija.Ai kishte tre fëmijë. Dy djem e një vajzë. Njërin djal i madhi, quhej Trimi, i dyti quhej Fisnik, kurse vajzën, e treta quhej Diella. Të tre fëmijët rriteshin të lumtur. Nuk dinin kurrë të grindeshin me njëri tjetërin, sepse nuk kishin dëgjuar gjë të keqe nga goja e njëri - tjetërit. Aq të lumtur jetonin saqë gojë pas goje e mësuan të gjithë, deri sa vajti fjala në mbretërin e qiellit.Mbreti i qiellit, nuk e besonte të ishte dikush më i lumtur se sa ai! Sepse ai kishte disa veti dhe mundësi që nuk i kishte asnjë mbret i tokës. Për t'ju mbushur mëndja dhe për ta vërtetuar këtë, ai dërgoi në tokë njërin nga besimtarët dhe bashkë puntorët e tij, më besnikë.
- Të shkosh, - i tha atij - me vrap tek Filan mbret në tokë dhe të më thuash nëse, vërtet është i lumtur, ashtu siç më thonë! Dhe besniku i tij ,u nisë fluturimthi për në tokë, pa ja bërë fjalën dy mbretit të tij. Pallatin e mbretit e gjeti shum kollaj, sepse këdo që të pyesje e njihte dhe ishin të kënaqur nga ai. Kur shkoi tek pallati, nuk pa, t'i dilte asnjë obortar përpara, që ta ndalonte, apo ta pyeste ku shkonte. I dërguari hyri brënda murit, që e rrethonte pallatin e bukur, pa hasur në asnjë farë pengese.  Sapo hyri në portën e madhe me hark, e gjerë sa të hynin gjashtë kalorës krah për krah dhe e lartë sa dy kalorës bashkë.Aty pa përball tij, një lulishte dhe një park të mbushur me lloj-lloj pemësh nga më të bukurat. Mbretin e gjeti duke u argëtuar me fëmijët e tij, e duke rendur nëpër lulishten me lloj-lloj lulesh të bukura.Atëherë thoshin se, njerëzit jetonin  shumë  dhe ishin më të mëdhenj fizikishtë e më të pasur shpirtërishtë. Mbase kjo kishte të bënte me madhësin e gjoksit të burrit të asaj kohe. Një gjoks aq i madh, pa tjetër që nxinte shumë bujari e fisnikëri brënda tij! Mbreti e mbretëresha ishin zhytur në lojën e fëmijëve të tyre, duke thurur kurora lulesh dhe nuk vunë re se, një krijesë që ata nuk e njihnin, nuk e kishin parë, po afrohej drejt tyre.Atë e vuri re vajza e para, që kur e pa, u trëmb sepse, nuk e kishte parë herë tjetër këtë krijesë, që ngjante me ta, por që lëkurën e kishte më të tejdukëshme se cipa e qepës. Flokët i kishte të bardha si dëbora e maleve, kurse mjekrën e kishte shum të gjatë.I porsa ardhuri e përshëndeti dhe i tha që të mos trëmbej, sepse ai nuk i bënte asgjë të keqe. Vajza u bind, jo sepse i tha i huaj por, sepse ajo nuk ishte mësuar që dikush ti punonte ndonjë reng e ta mashtronte. Ajo e pyeti se çfar kërkonte dhe nëse ajo mund t'i shërbente ta ndihmonte atë. I dërguari i mbretëris së qiellit mbasi u prezantua, i tha se nuk mund ta fshihte se kishte mbetur i habitur me bukurin e saj dhe të vëndit që e rriste. I kërkoi të takonte mbretin e gjithë kësaj bukurije. Vajza e bukur i tha se, mbreti ishte babai i saj dhe se e kishte përpara syvet. I sapo ardhuri u përshëndet përsëri me përulje dhe i sqaroi qëllimin e vizitës së tij, për herë të parë në këtë mbretëri.
- Mirëse ju gjej Madhëri - ju drejtua i dërguari. Kini të drejtë të habiteni sepse nuk më njihni. Unë ju njoh, nga fama që kini.Fama juaj e madhe ra në vesh të mbretit të qiellit. Ai gëzohet që ka mbretër të lumtur edhe në tokë. Për këtë më dërgoi madhëri, ta shikoja me syt e mi dhe ti them se është e vërtetë. Mund të më thoni, që t'ja trasmetoj edhe unë mbretit tim të nderuar, cila është arsyeja e lumturis tuaj, sekreti se si e kini arritur ?
- Mirëse erdhët dhe të faleminderit për vizitën. Jeni i mirpritur në çdo vënd të mbretërisë time - ju përgjigj mbreti i tokës, me po të njëjtin respekt. Që të të përgjigjem unë, mund ta them se është shum kollaj, por më mirë, Ju duhet të rrini disa ditë këtu, që ta shikoni më mirë e ta vërtetoni se, nga buron lumturija.
Me të thënë e me të bërë.Mbreti e ftoi në pallat të sapo dërguarin, ku i priste një drekë e bollëshme, ku vetëm një lugë shtuan kur vajti mysafiri dhe asgjë më tepër. I dhanë të pijë, vetëm një gotë shtuan asgjë më tepër. I than të pushoi po të ishte i lodhur dhe ashtu bënë. Kur shkuan në dhomë, vetëm një shtrat liruan për ti bër vënd mikut. I thanë po donte të ndërrohej dhe i prunë një palë rroba nga të mbretit. Mbasi hëngrën, pinë dhe pushuan, mbreti i propozoi të dilte të shikonte mbretërinë. Për këtë ke në dispozicion kalin tim ose karocën, merr kë të duash, i tha mbreti. Ashtu bëri edhe mysafiri.Doli dhe gjezdisi mbretërinë cep më cep. Udhëtoi me ditë të tëra. Kudo që vajti pa vetëm begati, respekt dhe harmoni. Kudo që shkoi mbeti i habitur nga bukuri të rralla. Shetiti nëpër pyje me pemë të larta që të binte kapelja ti shikoje, shkoi e shetiti nëpër fusha të mbjella me lloj- lloj drithrash, perime, e pemë frutore. Shetiti nëpër lumenj, dete e liqene, mjaft të mëdhenj dhe kudo ndeshi një bukuri të mahnitëshme. Këtë bukuri nuk e kishte parë as në mbretërin e tij. Mbasi brodhi dhe shetiti ku deshi u kthye pësëri tek mbreti i tokës që ta përshëndeste,  ta falenderonte dhe të kthehej tek mbreti i tij.
Kur u kthye në pallat të mbretit gjith gëzim, nuk ishte e vështirë ta lexoje lumturin në syt e tij.
- Tani më trego se ku shkove dhe çfar zbulove ? - E pyeti mbreti.
- O mbret i nderuar! - Ju përgjigj i dërguari i qiellit. Fama jote shkoftë më lartë se mbretërija ime. Ti qofsh ashtu si thonë dhe siç të pashë me syt e mij.Jam shum i kënaqur nga pritja dhe nuk di si të ta shpërblej. Kërko tri dëshira dhe unë do ti plotësoj, me aprovimin e mbretit tim, që kurrë nuk ma ka prishur dëshirën. A do të jesh i pa vdekshëm ? A do ti verbosh armiqtë sapo të nxjerrësh shpatën ? A do të të shërbejnë zanat ? Çfar tjetër të duash unë jam gati të ta plotësoj !
- Të faleminderit shumë për vlerësimin!- Ju përgjigj mbreti. Asgjë nga ato që thatë nuk dua. Nuk dua ta vë mikun tim në pozita të vështira, sepse e çmoj miqësin dhe bujarinë tuaj. Ajo që bëra unë për ju do ta bëja për këdo, që zëmra ma thotë ta kënaq. Për këtë do doja, në qoftë se, keni mundësi të më linit një shënjë të mbretit të qiellit.Dua që këtë shënjë ta kenë fëmijët e mij dhe  gjithë brezat që do vijnë këtej e tutje. Me këtë dua që ta njohim njëri tjetrin, që kur lindim e deri sa të vdesim si miq të mbretëris së qiellit.
- Po! Kjo është më e kollajshmja që mund të të bëj! Unë pres të vihem në provë më të madhe, sepse ndiej detyrim për miqësin tonë!
- Po më bëre këtë që thashë, unë dhe gjith mbretërija ime do jemi shum të kënaqur.- Ju përgjigj mbreti i tokës me qetësi.
- Atëhere dëgjo - i thotë i dërguari i mbretit të qiellit. Unë do ngjis në gjoksin e fëmijve të tu,të gjith fisit tënd dhe gjith mbretërisë tënde, fytyrën e mbretit të qiellit. Kjo do trashëgohet brez pas brezi dhe do dallohet aq sa, secili do njihet se i përket mbretërisë tënde. Sikur edhe gjuhën të ngatërojnë, sikur edhe kufijtë të gllabërojnë, sikur edhe fëmijtë tu rrëmbejnë, ata përsëri do njihen nga shënja e përbashkët, dhe shum shpejt do ta mësojnë se i përkasin të njëjtit fis.Me anë të kësaj shënje, asnjëherë mbreti i qiellit nuk do jet në luftë me mbretërin tënde, por do jet në krahun tuaj, kundër çdo të ligu që kërkon t'ju groposë. Bekuar qofshi bres pas brezi. Fisnikërija dhe miqësija juaj do jet e pa vdekëshme.
Këto tha i dërguari i mbretëris së qiellit dhe hapi flatrat dhe fluturoi lart, shum lart, saqë u zhduk nga sytë e të gjithëve.
Nuk kaloi shumë dhe fëmijët e mbretit e ndienin vehten sikur do fluturonin. Kishin shum dëshirë të rendënin nëpër lëndinat, nëpër pyjet, nëpër malet e mbretërisë. Befas ndienin një lloj force që nuk e kuptonin nga ju vinte.Atëherë ishte behar dhe aty pranë pallatit kalonte një lum i rrëmbyeshëm dhe i kulluar si qelibar. Trimi, djali i madh që atëherë ishte vetëm pesëmbëdhjet vjeç, kishte filluar bile ti djersinte edhe mustaqja, i thotë vëllait më të vogël, Fisnikut, i cili ishte trembëdhjet vjeç dhe me trup, pothuaj se e arrinte vëllain e madh, i thotë pra që, të mernin motrën dhjetë vjeçare Diellën, e të shkonin në lumë për t'u larë. Dëshirë kishin të tre, por duhej ti mernin leje babait për këtë. Mbreti nuk ua prishi por i porositi të kishin kujdes nga lumi, sepse ishte i rrëmbyeshëm. Të tre fëmijët rendën drejt lumit. Kur shkuan atje filluan ti flaknin rrobat sa andej këtej dhe mezi prisnin të zhyteshin në ujin e kulluar të lumit. Pa pritur, fisniku vuri re në gjoksin e vëllait të tij, një kokë zogu e cila ngjante shumë me Shqiponjën e pa aritëshme dhe të fuqishme të majave të larta. Fisniku u habit me këtë dhe akoma nuk po hiqte këmishën nga çudija! 
- Pa më thuaj vëlla i dashur - thotë Fisniku- si u gjend kjo kokë zogu kaq krenare dhe kaq e bukur në gjoksin tënd ?
- Nuk e di i dashur vëlla ! Unë tani po e shikoj për vehte !- U përgjigj i habitur Trimi. Atë moment Fisniku heq këmishën rrëmbimëthi për të ndjekur shëmbullin e të vëllait. Sytë e Trimit ishin përqëndruar tek gjoksi i të vëllait, mos edhe ai kishte ndonjë ndryshim! Çudija ndodhi dhe ata ngelën për një çast të shtangur sepse e njëjta gjë ishte e vizatuar edhe tek gjoksi i tij. Ata nuk dinin se që kur dhe nga vinte kjo! 
- Po ti motër e dashur, - e pyeti Trimi, a e ke parë veten, mos vallë jemi të gjith të vizatuar dhe ne nuk dim gjë ? 
Pa e zgjatur Diella vetë, hoqi bluzën prej lini të hollë, të qëndisur me fije ari, por ç'të shihte !? Edhe ajo si vëllezërit e saj, mbante një kokë zogu në gjoksin e saj. Për momentin ajo u trishtua dhe filloi të qante, sepse i dukej se shëmtonte vehten, pamvarsishtl se ajo ishte e vizatuar me ngjyrat e arit dhe shkëlqente nga dielli. Përsëri syri i Shqiponjës dukej sikur ishte e gjallë dhe lëviste.Atëherë do shkojmë të pyesim prindërit thanë me njëri tjetërin dhe u nisën me vrap për tek prindërit. Prindërit i gjetën nën hijen e një peme të madhe në kopësht, të cilët po rrinin të përqafuar. Mbretëresha i pa fëmijët që po rendënin drejt tyre dhe u doli para e shqetësuar, sepse diçka kishte ndodhur. Baba ,Mama, thërrisnin ata në një gojë.Shiko çfar kemi ! E kemi të tre njësoj ! Kush na e bëri ?
- Çfar kini ? Ç'është ajo gjë ?- i pyet mbretëresha e shqetësuar.
- Shiko këtu mami, shiko çfar kam, - thoshte vajza duke i treguar gjoksin. Edhe vëllezërit kështu e kanë !
- Shiko baba - thoshin djemtë ! Sot e pamë dhe u çuditëm ! Ç'është kjo ? Ç'do të thotë kjo ? 
- Mbreti i pa me vëmëndje dhe vuri buzën në gaz..Zbërtheu kopsat prej ari të këmishës dhe tregoi edhe gjoksin e tij.Enjëjta figurë dallohej edhe në gjoksin e tij. Atëherë e kuptoi se kush na qënkësh mbreti i qiellit. "Ndryshe nuk kishte mënyrë tjetër të njihesha dhe të lidhja miqësi me mbretin e lirë" - mendoi mbreti i tokës i gëzuar. Atëherë nisi ti sqaronte edhe fëmijët se, kjo ishte dëshira e tij, që t'ua linte trashëgim brezave, që të dalloheshin si zogjtë e Shqiponjës.Ai dha urdhër që të bëhej kontroll në gjith mbretërin e tij. Me shpejtësi nisi lajmëtarët anë e mbanë mbretërisë. Lajmëtarët u nisën dhe shum shpejt erdhën me të njëjtën përgjigje.
- Mbret i nderuar, - J'u përgjigjën lajmëtarët në një  gojë. Çudija ndodh në gjith mbretërinë. 
- Kjo tregon se ne, i përkasim të njëjtit fis, jemi një gjak, ndaj duhet të bashkohemi,  e ti bëhemi krah njëri tjetërit. Ashtu siç i mbron Shqiponja zogjt e saj - vazhdoi mbreti, - ashtu edhe ne duhet të mbrojmë njëri tjetërin, sepse në tokë nuk është vetëm mbretërija jonë dhe mbase dikush nuk kënaqet me pjesën që i takon.Këtej e tutje kjo shënjë do të jetë Flamuri i fisit e kombit tonë - U tha mbreti i tokës me sytë të përlotur. 
Të gjithë u bindën dhe e panë se mbreti kishte të drejtë. Lumturija nuk vinte vetëm nga një njeri i fort apo i pasur. Lumturija ndërtohej kur i gjithë fisi, i gjithë populli bashkohej e ndërtonte jetën e lumtur. Atëherë mbahet mënd se është bërë një gosti shum e madhe. Mbreti dha urdhër të festohej në gjith mbretërin e tija. Kush të dëshiroj, tha ai, mund të vijë e ta festoj këtu në pallatin tim. Çdo gjë do të jetë e qerasur nga mua. Mbahet mënd, e ka ardhur gojë më gojë se, u bë një banket i madh, që nuk ishte parë asnjëherë. Muzika nuk pushoi shtatë ditë e shtatë netë. Kënga e vallja gjëmonte sa tundeshin malet. Atëherë është kërcyer për her të parë edhe vallja e shqipeve, që ka arritur deri në ditët tona!Të huajt kan bërë  shum luftë, për ta zhdukur e për ta mohuar, por asnjëherë nuk kan mundur!
Vitet kalonin dhe fëmijët e mbretit rriteshin e zbukuroheshin. Tanimë Trimi me Fisnikun ishin burrëruar dhe dukeshin më të hijshëm kur vishnin armët dhe hipnin nëpër kuaj.Edhe motra e tyre Diella, ishte zbukuruar e kishte hedhur shtat të bukur vashëror. Ajo ngjante me një zanë të vërtetë kur vishej me të bardha dhe vendoste kurorë lulesh në kokë. Flokët e saja e kalonin ndriçimin e arit, thoshin të vjetërit. Deri atëherë, ditët e lumtura nuk kishin të numuruar.
Kaluan disa  kohë dhe në pallatin e mbretit u paraqit një udhëtar, i lodhur e i këputur, nga rruga e gjatë.Ai ishte një djal i ri, gati në moshën e djemve të mbretit. Vinte pak më i zeshkët në fytyrë, me flokë të zes e të shtruar dhe në trup më i shkurtër. E fliste gjuhën e kësaj mbretërije, por tha se në mbretërin e tij flisnin edhe një gjuhë pak të ndryshme nga kjo, e cila sa po vinte, e po bëhej më e përdorëshme. Ai kërkoi të fliste me mbretin dhe njerzit e çuan menjëherë. 
Edhe këtë e thotë përalla, e tregojnë më të vjetërit dhe ne do vazhdojmë ta tregojmë. Ai djali udhëtar, i sapo ardhur që takoi mbretin, kishte dëgjuar për besën dhe për bujarin e mbretit ndaj kishte vendosur t'i kërkonte hapur një nder. Ai e sqaroi mbretin se kishte udhëtuar dit e natë, kishte kaptuar dete, male, lumenj e përrenj, gjersa arriti këtu. Nga mbretërija e tij ishte larguar sepse dikush i kishte rrëmbyer atë që ai dashuronte më shumë se jetën e tij. Nuk kishte më vënd për të në atë mbretëri.Ai i tha se nuk kishte parë asnjëherë një mbret kaq njerëzor dhe me gjykim të lartë.I tregoi se, mbreti i tij ishte cigun dhe i pa ngopur.Ai për çdo ditë jepte urdhëra për pushtime të reja. I përzinte të varfërit nga tokat e tyre.Ai mblidhte vetëm ar dhe vajza të bukura.Ai mbante të burgosura vajza si ylli i mëngjesit.Ai ishte një mbret pa mënt e pa zemër.Ç'mëndurija e tij nuk kishte kufij.Kur bërtiste ai, tundej gjithë pallati.Ai mendonte vetëm për vehten e tija dhe të gjithëve ua kishte me hile. Asnjërin nuk besonte as për këtë jetë, e as për atë jetë.Ngaqë kishte frikë kur të vdiste, kishte filluar të mendonte se si do mbyllej brënda varrit pa mundur dikush ta ç'varroste.Për këtë kishte mbledhur skllevër ngado, të punonin për të.
Mbreti rrinte dhe e dëgjonte me vëmëndje.Mbretëresha në krah të tij, nxirrte shpesh nganjë ofshamë mallëngjimi, nga tregimi i të ardhurit nga rruga e largët.
Tregimet e mija nuk mbarojnë, por nderi që do të kërkoj është ky; meqënse pashë, se ka edhe njerëz me zemër në këtë botë,ose më pranoni të jetoj e të shërbej në ushtrinë tuaj, ose vras vehten, sepse mbrapsht nuk kthehem më.
Mbreti mbasi e dëgjoj me vëmëndje, i tha të priste përgjigjen ditën e nesërme, të mendohej edhe një herë për hapin që do hidhte, sepse nuk mund të luhej me jetën dhe vendimi duhej të ishte jetik.Asnjë nuk është i tepërt në këtë jetë, e të gjith duhet ta jetojnë, pamvarsishtë, se jeta ka vështirësit e saja. "Kali i mirë provohet në të përpjeme", mbaje mënd këtë dhe "miku i mirë provohet në ditë të vështira".Kaq i tha mbreti dhe u largua, për ta lënë tjetërin të mendohej.
Ditën e nesërme e thirri vetë të huajin dhe e pyeti nëse ishte menduar.
- U mendova i nderuar mbret dhe jam i vendosur të mbaj fjalën që ju thashë dje.- Ju përgjigj i huaj.
- Atëherë mirëse erdhe! Të uroj fat dhe qofsh i lumtur këtej e tutje.Uroj të mos ndjehesh i vetmuar mes njerëzve beharë  të kësaj mbretërije.
Që nga ajo ditë kaluan disa vite. I huaj u bë si i shtëpisë. Zuri shoqëri dhe nderohej për zgjuarësi e trimëri. Nuk ngelej mbrapa dhe fjalën e dhënë e mbante.Ishte gjithmon i pa përtuar e punëtor.
Vitet binin edhe ndryshimet në shoqërin e fëmijve të mbretit. Mjaftë udhëtar vinin e kërkonin miqësi herë për njërin e herë për tjetërin djalë. Dikush thoshte se njihte një lule të bukur, e cila do mbushte me aromë të mirë tërë mbretërinë.Dikush thoshte se njihte një zanë, e cila do lëshonte dritë kur të hynte në pallat. Dikush kërkonte vajzën për një bir mbreti, për një kalorës të zotin, për një bir divi, i cili vetëm me një lëvizje të vetullave e mposhtëte kundërshtarin.
Të tregoshë e të përshkruash se si u njohën, se si dhanë fjalën, se si lidhën zemrat që të dy djemtë e mbretit, kjo është një përrallë më vehte.Është një histori kaq e bukur, saqë nuk ngopesh ta dëgjosh, nuk ndien të ngopur, nga ai tregim magjik. Por jo më pak i bukur është tregimi, për njohjen e vajzës së mbretit dhe që për herë të parë vendosim ta tregojmë, me lejen e vetë princeshës dhe të mbretëreshës.
Një ditë prej ditësh...! Ditë e bukur behari...! Gjinkallat zhurmonin, e dielli shkëlqente si asnjëherë tjetër!Fëmijët e mbretit kishin shkuar në lumin e madh, që shkonte në rrëzë të kodrës, mbi të cilën ishte ngritur pallati i madh.Kodër i thënçin,sepse nuk ishte as 300 - 500 këmbë lartësija më e madhe që nga lumi.Me shoqërin e disa oborrtarëve, shkonte me ta edhe i Huaj. Kështu e thotë përralla, mbase kurrë nuk ja mësuan emrin ose, ai që ndërtoi përrallën nuk na e thotë, por dimë se për një kohë mjaft të gjatë, atë kështu e thërrisnin. Mbase ngaqë ishte i pari i huaj që mbahet mënd, të ketë ardhur, apo të ketë sjellë ndryshime në mbretërin e shqiponjave, siç nisën ta thërrisnin më pas, e që sot e kësaj dite gëzon këtë emër.Sido që të jetë përralla na thotë të ndjekim vazhdimin e saj, sepse ka diçka të bukur për të na treguar.I huaj na ishte veç gjuetar edhe një notar e peshkatar i zoti. Ai thoshte se ishte rritur me ujin, sepse mbretërija e tij rrethohej nga të katër anët me ujë.Uji i pëlqente shumë edhe Diellës, ndaj ajo shpesh futej nëpër guva nënujore dhe me një shtizë me majë të mprehtë në dorën e saj vriste ndonjë peshk, të cilët ishin mjaft të shijshëm të pjekur, e të shoqëruar me lëng qershije e rrushi, që ja kalonte mjaltit.Kështu bëri dhe atë ditë Diella. Ta kishte ënda ta shikoje kur zhytej, atë trup të bukur, si ndonjë delfin. Ishte e shkathët dhe i çante në drejtim të kundërt dallgët e lumit. Diella ishte vetëm shtatëmbëdhjet vjeçe, por format e trupit të saj linin pa mënd cilindo mashkull e femër që e shikonte.U zhyt në një guvë si zakonisht dhe të gjithë prisnin të shikonin ndonjë peshk të madh, por për çudi jo vetëm peshku, por edhe vetë Diella, po vononin të dilnin mbi ujë.Të gjithë u shqetësuan kur panë disa flluska ajëri të dilnin në sipërfaqe të ujit.Si i stërvitur që ishte në këto raste, i huaj nuk priti, por u zhyt në vëndin ku ishte zhytur Diella dhe mbas pak doli me të në krahë.Kur e panë kështu vëllezërit e Diellës, u hodhën ta merrnin dhe e nxuar me shpejtësi në breg të lumit, duke e falanderuar të huajin për aktin e tij fisnik.Ajo kishte pirë mjaft ujë, të cilin e detyruan ta nxirrte, duke e vënë përmbys mbi gju.Mbas pak erdhi në vehte dhe tregoi se ishte mpleksur keq në disa rrëngjishte, ku nuk mundi të çlirohej dhe e humbi toruan.Kush ishte që e ndihmoj ta gjenin ?- Pyeti kureshtare. I treguan se u hodh dhe e shpëtoi i Huaj. Ajo e falenderoi duke i shtërnguar dorën.Që nga ajo ditë shoqërija e tyre mori drejtim tjetër. Besa shlyhet me besë. Ndaj ata i shikoje më shpesh të shoqëruar.Ditët kalonin dhe i huaj ndiente se të gjithë e preferonin dhe e besonin.Mbrekullija e lumturisë së një njeriu është atëherë kur zemra e shokut rreh si e tij.
Vajza e donte pranë të huajin,ndaj e merrte gjatë shetitjeve, mbrëmjeve verore nëpër pyll. Koha ishte e ngrohtë dhe hëna ishte e plotë.
  Thonë se hëna e sapo dalë u bë ziliqare për bukurin e vajzës, ndaj i çoi një gjarrpër mbi një degë peme, në fund të së cilës vajza shkoi të këpusë një lule shum të bukur, e cila kishte mbirë e kundërmonte aromë të freskët.I Huaj që nuk ja ndante sytë, pa pritur e pa gjarrpërin në degë dhe me një hedhje të shpejtë e rrëmbeu vajzën me të majtën dhe me dorën e djathtë ja mbërtheu  kokën gjarpërit në degë të pemës, me thikën që mbante në brez.Vajza u hutua për një çast dhe shtangu me lulen në dorë, po kur e pa skenën, atëherë ashtu siç ishte në krahët e tij ,me gjith shpirt  e puthi të Huajin, si nuk kishte puthur kurrë në jetën e saj.
Thonë disa të tjerë se hëna e bëri si kurth, për t'u puthur ata të dy! Që ishin të përvëluar për atë puthje mjaltë, nga buzë, që vetëm flladi i ëmbël flinte mbi to!
Ashtu si flladi i ëmbël flë mbi buzë të pa fajshme, vazhdon përralla e gurgullon, si ujët e burimit në gushtë. Na ishte njëherë ...! Një herë e një kohë...! Kur bota ishte e lirë. Vërtet e lirë dhe e lumtur.... Na ishte...
Të lumtur, të qeshur, të gëzuar e të kapur dorë për dore shkuan të dy të rinjtë në pallat. Aty Diella u tregoi prindëve si ndodhi duke ju thënë se akoma atje ndodhej thika, ku është mbërthyer koka e gjarrpërit.Aty "I Huaj" deklaroi se ishte gati të bënte më shumë se sa kaq. Ishte gati të sakrifikonte edhe jetën e tij për Diellën e bukur dhe të dashur, sepse tanimë zëmra e tij i përkiste asaj.
- Marr guximin Madhëri të kërkoj dorën e bijës suaj, sepse një fuqi tjetër që unë nuk e di, i afroi zemrat tona!
Mbreti përsëri e dëgjoi të huajin me durim e përsëri i tha :
- Miku im më i mir është ai që më kërkon dorën e vajzës!Të respektoj edhe unë për çiltërsinë. Nesër do të kthej përgjigje.
Këto tha mbreti dhe për gjithë natën i la të rinjtë në ankthin e pritjes. Lumi që shkonte poshtë këmbëve të tyre fjeti, ata nuk fjetën atë natë.E kush nuk u jep të drejtë? Ah sikur të ishin të gjithë të lumtur, sa ata! 
- "Mendohu një natë dhe vepro të nesërmen"- thotë një fjal e urtë. Këtë e dinte shum mirë dhe e zbatonte me fanatizëm mbreti, për rastet kur ishin shum të rëndësishme për jetën.Ditën e nesërme u mblodh oborri mbretëror dhe të rinjtë erdhën gjith ankth. Sapo kishte ikur vesa nga trëndafilat. Kjo sipas të parëvet, ishte koha më e mirë kur dikush duhej të fillonte diskutimin e diçkaje serioze ose të merrje vendime serioze.
Të dy të rinjtë erdhën pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë përpara fronit mbretëror! Kuriozë e të pa fajshëm.Atë ditë shkëlqenin jo vetëm fytyrat e tyre por gjithë pallati.
 - Babai im i dashur : Pëveç mirënjohjes dhe dashurisë që ka për prindërit kjo zemra ime, më thotë se asgjë nuk do vendosë që të plagosë zemrën e prindit që e kam pasur dhe e kam të shënjtë. 
 Mbreti ngriti pak dorën, për të treguar se donte të fliste ai. Sytë e të gjithëve u përqëndruan tek ai. Kapi dorën e mbretëreshës dhe e mori midis duarve të tija. Pastaj me një zë të qartë, që ta dëgjonin të gjithë i tha së bijës këto fjalë:
- Bija ime ! Çdo gjë në jetë e ka një kuptim. E kam për detyrë, të mos mbyll sytë pa j'u dhënë një sqarim, që për ju fëmijët e mij, është një mësim. Edhe çdo veprim që bëjmë, e ka një arsye dhe një kuptim!Emrat që j'u kam vënë, nuk janë rastësi dhe të pa kuptimtë! Mendohuni dhe do ta zgjidhni.Janë ndienjat më njerëzore që kanë mbretëruar dhe do të jetojnë sa të jetë bota. Pa to, i gjithë fisi i jonë do të ishte i pa vlerë dhe nuk do jetonte dhe mbretëronte si deri më sotë.Ne si prindër një ditë e prisnim këtë ndryshim.Të tre emrat janë domethënës dhe secili ka cilësitë e veta. Emri që ti mban, shpreh shum gjëra. Dielli dhe drita e tij është fillimi i jetës që jetojmë. Pa dritë nuk ka jetë. Drita është ajo që i jep jetë gjithçkaje mbi tokë.Drita ndriçon mëndjet dhe zëmrat e çdo njeriu.Njerzit betohen " Për dritën e syve ". Të dua si sytë ndaj dëgjomë një fjalë.Tre gjëra duhet ti mbrosh e ti respektosh në jetë ; Prindërit ..., Vëndin ..., Gjuhën .Sepse vetëm me anë të gjuhës së nënës, njerzit komunikojnë, shprehin dëshirat dhe ndjenjat e tyre për cilindo! Shprehin mërzitjen dhe gëzimin! Shprehin urrejtjen dhe dashurinë! Dua që, kudo që të jeni dhe sado që të jetoni, asnjëherë të mos humbisni cilësitë, që ju përkasin. Janë cilësi që të falin miq, ashtu si miqësia me mbretërinë e Qiellit.Nuk jam kundër dëshirës dhe dashurisë së zëmrës tënde, po qe se ajo është e vendosur.Drita e qiellit dhe e tokës ndriçoftë zëmrat dhe mëndjet tuaja.
Kaqë tha mbreti dhe i dha të drejtën të Huajit, për të shprehur mendimin e tij.
- Jam i lumtur që fati më pruri këtu. Kujtoja se isha më fatkeqi, por është e kundërta. Do ti pakësoja vlerën po të shtoja më tepër nga ç'tha bija juaj.
Mbreti dha porositë të bëheshin gati për dasmën.Ishte dasma e parë që bënte mbreti. 
Ceremonija e dasmës ishte mjaft e madhe. Thonë se morën pjesë Dielli, Hëna dhe Toka  bashkë. Thonë se nëntë ditë resht, vinin krushqë e dasmorë, nga të gjitha anët e botës. Thonë, se vetëm ditën  kur Diella doli nuse,  u pi aq verë, sa mund të mbushje tre puse nga dymbëdhjet pashë të thellë. Për shtatë ditë të tjera mbas dasmës, nuk pushoi muzika!
Oh! Të mos harrojmë më të bukurën. Ç'ka hequr i huaj, kur u bë dhëndërr. As në ëndërr nuk e kishte parë, e nuk e dinte, se do rrihej, siç u rrah. Kur do hynte në odën e nuses, dasmorët ishin rreshtuar në dy rreshta, të gjatë sa balli i një ushtrie në fushën e luftës dhe ai duhej të kalonte në mes të tyre. I shkreti ai, nga të mbrohej më parë. Secili nga dasmorët duhej ta qëllonte patjetër njëherë me pëllëmbë. Kështu e kërkonte zakoni.Lëre pastaj disa të dehur që ja këpusnin me shkelma bythëve!I shkreti ai, kur hyri tek nusja! Nuk dinte çfar të mbante më përpara me dorë! Hyri me vrap dhe e mbylli shpejt derën pas tij. Por ! Ah ! Kur hyri brënda dhe pa Diellën të veshur me fustanin e nusërisë! I harroi të gjitha shkelmet e pëllëmbat! Ju dukë se, ishte futur në portën e parajsës së imagjinuar e treguar!Ajo, vërtet ja kishte vjedhur dritën diellit, që ishte futur brënda.
Ai sikur hyri në një kopësht trëndafilash. Diella e veshur me fustan të bardhë, qëndronte në këmbë, në mes të odës se stolisur me perde në ngjyrën e qiellit. Pranë saj ishte një shtrat i stolisur me lloj-lloj lulesh, e që kundërmonte aromë të këndëshme. Ajo akoma e mbante fytyrën të mbuluar , sipas zakonit dhe priste atë që do ta shtrinte në shtratin e nusërisë, t'ja hiqte mbulesën nga fytyra . I Huaj, ja ngriti duvakun ngadalë, duke shijuar gjithë bukurinë e asaj fytyre njomzake, që e kalonte vlerën e xhevaireve, vëthëve dhe gjerdanit me gurë të çmuar që zbukuronte qafën e saj. Në buzët e saj kishte çelur trëndafili më i bukur i botës. Ai nuk priti më, por e mori kokën e Diellës midis duarëve dhe e puthi. Disa thonë se ngriu ajo puthje në buzët e tyre ! Disa thonë se ishte e njëmijta herë që e puthte atë natë ! Por e vërteta është se, ata u gdhinë zgjuar duke u puthur dhe ajo ishte nata më e lumtur e tyre.
Kjo është një histori shum e bukur më vehte, po sotë nuk qëndrojmë atje. Do shohim e do ecim më shpejt se koha, më shpejt se vitet, më shpejt se drita.
Vitet kalonin dhe ndryshime erdhën edhe në jetën e djemve të mbretit. Ata u martuan e bënë nga një vatër fëmijë sejcili. Mreti nuk la asnjërin nga fëmijët me kokë mënjanë. Të treve u dha atë pjesë të mbretërisë që u takonte. U ndërtoj nga një pallat më vehte dhe u tha që secili  të shikonte pronat e tij, ti shtonte e ti begatonte më shumë. Të mos kishin pakënaqësira me njëri-tjetërin e të mos grindeshin kurrë. Të kishin kujdes e të mos dëgjonin ndonjë tjetër, shok, mik, apo të huaj, cilindo qoftë, të mos e lejonin të fuste zilinë ndërmjet tyre! Sepse zilija dhe ambicja e keqe pillnin grindjen, sherrin, përçarjen, mërinë, e plotë të këqija të tjera si këto. Kjo botë ka vënd për të gjithë njerzit me zemër, por kurrë nuk ka vënd, e nuk nxë, xhelozinë, e mërinë e sëmurë !

                                          Danel Cana2004

----------


## engjulli_peje^

*Çakmaku* 

 Canten ne shpine, shpaten ngjeshur ne brez, nje ushtar ecte rruges se madhe:
nje , dy!nje!dy! Kishte qene ne lufte dhe tani kthehej ne shtepi. Udhes takoi nje magjistare plake. Oh ajo ishte e shemtuar, buza poshtme i varej mbi kraharor! 
-Mirembrema, ushtar!-tha ajo,-sa shpate te bukur qe paske! Sa e madhe qenka canta jote! Ti me dukesh ushtar i vertete; keshtu qe po te jap para sa te duash.
-Faleminderit, o plake!-u pergjigj ushtari.
-E shikon ate pemen e madhe? - vazhdoi magjistarja duke i treguar me gisht nje peme aty prane;-ajo eshte krej bosh perbrenda; hip siper , do shohesh nje vrime te madhe ; nga kjo vrime rreshqet gjer ne fund te pemes. Po ta lidh trupin me nje litar , qe kur te me therresesh , te te ngre perseri.
-C'do te bej ne fund te pemes?-pyeti ushtari.
-Do kerkosh para. Sapo te arrish ne fund te pemes, do te gjendesh ne nje korridor te madh te ndricuar mire pasi atje ka mbi 100 llamba. Do te shohesh tre porta, mund t'i hapesh, celesat jane bravat. Po hyre ne dhomen e pare, do te shohesh , ne mes te dyshemese, nje arke te madhe me nje qen persiper. Syte e ketij qeni jane aq te medhenj sa nje filxhan caji, po ti mos u habit. Po te jap mesallen time me kuti te kaltra. Ti do ta shtrosh ate ne dysheme:ec me guxim drejt qenit, kape , vere ne mesallen time; hape arken dhe merr aty sa grosh te duash. Te gjitha jane prej bakri; ne te pelqen me shume argjendi, hyr ne dhomen e dyte. Atje eshte ulur nje qen qe i ka syte me te medhenj sa nje gur mulliri: mos u habit, vere ne mesallen time dhe merr argjend sa te kesh qejf. Ne qofte se te pelqen floriri me shume edhe mund te kesh sa te duash, per kete mjaftonte hysh ne dhomen e trete. Mirepo qeni qe eshte ulur ne arke i ka syte me te medhenj sa nje kulle e madhe e rrumbullaket. Besome, nje qen i forte. Sidoqofte,ti mos u habit: vere mesallen time, ai nuk do te te beje asnje te keqe dhe merr nga arka sa flori te duash.
-S'me duket aspak keq,-tha ushtari; po ti cfare do qe te te jap, o magjistare plake? Mendoj se edhe ti duhet te kesh pjesen tende.
-Jo, une nuk dua asnje grosh; vetem te me sjellesh cakmakun e vjeter qe e ka lene atje gjyshja ime kur ishte per vizite heren e fundit.
-Mire. Shkoma litarin rreth trupit.
-Na, na edhe mesallen time me kuti te kaltra.
Ushtari hipi ne peme, rreshqiti nga vrima poshte dhe u gjend ashtu sic kishte thene magjistarja, ne nje korridor te madh, te ndricuar nga njeqind llamba.
Hapi porten e pare! Uf! Qeni qendronte I ulur dhe ia nguli syte e tij te medhenj sa filxhanet e cajit.
-Ti je nje djale I mbare, I tha ushtari duke e kapur ; e vuri ne mesallen e magjistares dhe mori aq grosh bakri sa I nxune xhepat. Pastaj e mbylli arken, e vuri perseri qenin persiper dhe iku ne dhome tjeter.Si qe e mundur! Atje qendronte qeni qe I kishte syte te medhenj sa nje gur mulliri.
-Ki kujdes e mos mI ngul syte aq shume tha ushtari, -se do te te prishen. 
Pastaj e vuri qenin ne mesallen e magjistares. Por kur pa gjithe ato te holla argjendi ne arke, I hodhi poshte ato prej bakri dhe ngjeshi mire me argjend xhepat dhe cantet e tij. 
Pastaj, hyri ne dhomen e trete. Oh! Ctmerr!Qeni i kishte syte me te vertete te medhenj sa nje kulle e rrumbullaket; ata I verviteshin ne koke porsi rrota.
-Mirembrema!-tha ushtari duke nderuar ushtarakisht, se ne jeten e tij nuk kishte pare kurre nje qen te tille. Por, mbasi e veshtroi pak, mendoi me vete:Mjaft! E uli poshte qenin dhe hapi arken. Zot i madh! Sa flori qe kish! Sa per te blere gjithe qytetin e Kopenhages, gjithe derrat prej sheqeri te tregetareve te embelsirave, gjithe ushtaret prej plumbi, gjithe kamxhiket dhe kuajt, gjithe lodrat e botes; verte, kish shume flori.
Ushtari I flaku monedhat e argjendta qe kish ne xhepat dhe ne cante dhe I zevendesoi me flori. I mbushi kaq shume xhepat, thesin, kapelen, madje edhe cizmet, sa mezi ecte. Ish apo sish I pasur! E vuri qenin mbi arke, mbylli porten dhe nepermjet vrimes se pemes thirri:
-Tashti , me ngri lart o nene.
-E ke cakmakun ?- pyeti ajo.
-Oh jo vertet! E harrova fare.
U kthye mbrapsht dhe e solli. Atehere magjistarja e ngriti lart dhe ai u gjend perseri ne rruge te madhe me xhepat, canten , cizmet dhe kapelen plot me florinj.
-Cdo ta besh kete cakmak ?-pyeti ushtari.
-Ste hyn ne pune ty. Ti more parate; me jep cakmakun tani.
-Gjepura! Me thuaj ne cast se cdo ta besh , ndryshe hoqa shpaten dhe ta preva koken.
-Jo!-u pergjigj magjistarja.
Ushtari ja preu koken.Magjistarja u shtri sa gjate gjere kurse ai mblodhi parate ne mesalle, I ngarkoi ne kurriz, vuri cakmakun ne xhep dhe shkoi ne qytet.
Ishte nje qytet shume I bukur dhe ai hyri ne hanin me ne ze. Kerkoi dhomen me te mire dhe gjellet me te shijshme. Ishte pasanik I madh!
Sherbetori qe duhej ti pastronte cizmet u cudit qe nje zoteri aq I pasur, kishte cizme aq te vjetra. Por ushtari nuk kish pasur kohe qe te blinte te reja; vetem te nesermen gjeti cizme te bukura dhe rroba me vertete elegante. Ushtari na u be zoteri I shquar. Ia treguan nje nga nje te gjithe gjerat e bukura ne qytet, I folen per mbretin edhe te bijen e tij, princeshen shume te bukur.
-Si te bej qe ta shoh? pyeti ushtari.
-Eshte shume e veshtire!- u pergjigjen qe te gjithe- Ajo banon ne nje pallat te madh prej bakri, te rrethuar nga mure dhe kulla. Vec mbretit, asnjeri tjeter nuk mund te shkoje tek ajo: sepse nje falltar nje here pati treguar qe nje dite ajo do te martohet me nje ushtar te thjeshte, gje qe mbreti si pelqente aspak.
-Megjithekete, une deshiroj ta shoh,-mendoi ushtari.Por ai nuk mund te siguronte dot lejen.
Nderkaq ai kalonte nje jete te gezuar, shkonte ne shfaqje, shetiste me karroce ne kopshtin e mbretit edhe u jepte shume lemoshe te varferve. Nga jeta e tij ai e dinte se sa e veshtire ishte te mos kishe asnje grosh ne xhep. Tani ai ishte I pasur, kishte rroba te bukura edhe bashke me keto miq, te cilet I thoshin se ishte nje njeri elegant, nje burre fisnik. Ushtarit I pelqenin shume keto levdata. Cdo dite harxhonte para, por kurre nuk merrte. Me ne fund nuk I mbeten vecse dy grosh. Iu desh ta linte, dhomen e bukur ku banonte dhe te zinte ne vend te saj nje zgaver te vogel nen cati. Ketu detyrohej ti lustronte vete cizmet, ti arnonte me gjilpere te trashe dhe asnje nga miqte e tij nuk I vinte ta shihte:kishte shume shkalle per tu ngjitur.
Nje mbremje te erret, skish te blinte as edhe nje qiri, ui kujtua menjehere se I kishte mbetur nje cope qiri. Mori cakmakun, qe ia kishte marre shtriges plake, dhe copen e qiririt; por ne castin kur guri I cakmakut, shkrepen shkendijat, befas u hap porta dhe para tij u gjend qeni qe I kishte syte te medhenj sa nje filxhan caji:
-O zot im, curdheroni?-I tha qeni.
Ceshte keshtu?- tha me ze te larte ushtari.-Cakmak I cuditshem! Keshtu pra, do te kem cfare te dua?Shpejt! Me sill para! Hop! Kafsha iku! Hop! U kthye perseri duke mbajtur ne goje nje thes te madh me te holla. Ushtari e dinte tashti te zoteronte nje cakmak me vlere. Po ta shkrepte nje here, vinte qeni I arkes me para bakri; dy here, qeni I arkes me para te argjendta,; tri here, ai qe ruante floririn. Pa humbur kohe, u kthye ne dhomen e tij te bukur dhe veshi prape rrobat e bukura; kur te shohesh iu versulen miqte; e donin shume tani!
Nje dite ushtari mendoi:Pune e cuditshme kjo qe te mos shohesh princeshen!Te gjithe jane ne nje mendje se ajo eshte e perkryer nga bukuria; 
Por kujt I sherben bukuria ne nje keshtjelle prej bakri qe ka gjithe ato kulla? Sdo te kete per mua valle menyre qe ta shoh?Ku e kam cakmakun? E shkrepi: Fap! I doli perpara qeni me sy sa nje filxhan caji.
-E di qe eshte mesi nates,-I tha ushtari,-po megjitheate une dua ta shoh princeshen, qofte edhe nje minute.
Qeni u largua vetetimthi dhe, para se ushtari te arrinte te mendonte per ae, ai u kthye me gjithe princeshen, qe ish shtire ne shpinen e tij dhe po flinte. Dukej aq e bukursa , me te pare, e merrje me mend qe ishte nje princeshe. Ushtari nuk u permbajt dhe e puthi, se ishte nje ushtar I vertete.
Pastaj, qeni e ktheu princeshen ne vendin ku e kishte marre. Te nesermen, kur ishte duke pire caj me mbretin dhe mbretereshen, princesha u tregoi atyre qe kishte pare naten nje enderr te cuditshme me nje qen dhe nje ushtar. I kishte hipur qenit si kale dhe ushtari e kishte puthur.
-Nje histori shume e bukur,- tha mbreteresha.
Megjithekete, naten e neserme, ngarkuan njeren nga zonjat e oborrit, nje plake, te rrinte roje prane shtratit te princeshes, per te pare nese ishte vertet enderr.
Ushtarit I kishte hipur ne koke ta shihte perseri princeshen e bukur. Qeni erdhi prape naten, e mori dhe iku me te katra. Po zonja e oborrit mbathi pale cizme qe sfutnin uje, dhe shpejt, pas tyre. Kur pa shtepine ku hyri qeni, tha me vete: Tashti e di adresen dhe me nje cope shkumes beri nje kryq te madh ne porte. Pastaj u kthye te flinte. Mbas pak erdhi edhe qeni me princeshen. Por kur vuri re ne porte kishte nje kryq te bardhe, qeni mori gjithashtu nje cope shkumes dhe beri kryqe ne te gjithe portat e qytetit. U tregua me te vertete mendjeholle: si do ta gjente dot porten perseri zonja oborrit?
Te nesermen ne mengjes, qysh heret, mbreti , mbreteresha, zonja e oborrit dhe te gjithe oborrtaret shkuan te shihnin ku kishte qene princesha.
-Ja ketu!-tha mbreti kur pa te paren porte te shenuar me kryq.
-Jo, jo, eshte, atje I dashur,-u pergjigj mbreteresha, kur pa se edhe porta e dyte ishte shenuar gjithashtu me nje kryq.
-Ja edhe nje! Ja edhe nje!- thane te gjithe me rradhe, kur pane kryqe ne te gjithe portat Atehere kuptuan se ishte e kote te kerkoje me tutje.
Por mbreteresha ishte nje grua me mend qe nuk dinte vetem te shetiste me karroce. Mori gersheret e sasj te arta, preu nje cope mendafsh dhe beri nje xhep te vogel te bukur. E mbushi ate plot me miell, ia qepi princeshes ne kurriz, dhe I beri xhepit nje vrime te vogel. Ne kete menyre mielli do te binte gjate gjithe rruges nga do te kalonte princesha. Naten qeni erdhi perseri, e mori princeshen ne kurriz dhe ia shpuri ushtarit, qe e dashuronte aq fort sa donte te ishte princ ta merrte per grua.
Mielli u derdh pa pushim qe nga pallati deri te dritarja e ushtarit, por qeni se vuri re aspak.Te nesermen mbreti dhe mbreteresha meduan me lehtesi ku kishte shkuar e bija e tyre. Ushtarin e kapen dhe e futen ne burg. Uf! Sa e erret dhe e merzitshme ishte qelia e tij. Pastaj erdhen I thane:- Neser do te varesh!- Ky ishte nje lajm I keq, dhe per me teper cakmakun e kishte harruar ne han. Diten tjeter, nepermjet hekurave te dritares, ai pa popullin qe dilte turma-turma nga qyteti per te pare kur te varej. Ai degjoi daullet dhe pa ushtaret qe ecnin pas tyre. TE gjithe njerezit vraponi: nje djalosh kepucar, me mesalle dhe pantofla, rendte aq shpejt, sa nje nga pantoflat e tij I doli nga kemba dhe u perplas pikerisht kunder murit mbrapa te cilit ushtari ishte ulur e shikonte nepermjet hekurave.
-Ej! Kepucar, mos u ngut kaq,-I thirri ushtari,- pa mua sbehet gje. Po degjo ketu. Po shkove me vrap gjer te hani ku kam banuar dhe te me sjellesh cakmakun tim, do te te jap dy gorsh. Vec mos e merr me nge! Djaloshi kepucar, qe desh te fitonte dy grosh, u nis fluturimthi te kerkonte cakmaku, ia solli ushtarit dhe  tashti mbani vesh e degjoni cfare ndodhi.
Jashte qytetit kishin ngritur nje trekendesh te madh, qe e rrethonin ushtaret dhe mijera mijera njerez. Mbreti dhe mbreteresha ishin ulur ne nje fron shume te bukur; perkarshi, gjykatesi dhe gjithe keshilltaret. Kish kohe qe ushtari ishte ngjitur mbi shkalle dhe perpak do ti hidhnin litarin ne gryke, kerkoi leje te shprehte deshiren e tij te fundit. Sipas tij, kete te mire duhej ti benin cdo krimineli qe do te ekzekutonin. Tha se kish shume qejf te ndizte nje llulle duhan, fundja do te ish hera fundit qe ai do te pinte duhan ne kete bote. Mbreti nuk deshi tia kundershtonte deshiren. Atehere, ushtari mori cakmakun e shkrepi;nje, dy, tre! Pernjeheresh, u duken te tre qente: ai me syte e medhenj sa nje filxhan, tjetri qe I kish te medhenj sa nje gur mulliri dhe ai I trei me ata syte e tmerrshme sa nje kulle e rrumbullakte.
-Me ndihmoni se do te me varin!-tha ushtari Atehere qente u versulen mbi gjykatesit dhe mbi keshilltaret, I rrembyen, njerin nga kembet, tjetrin nga hunda dhe I flaken aq lart ne ajer, sa kur rane ne toke u bene cope cope. 
-Nuk dua te me hedhin-tha mbreti; por qeni me I madh e rrembeu tok me mbretereshendhe I flaku si te tjeret. Ushtaret u frikesuan dhe ne popull u degjuan thirrje:Ushtar I vogel ti do te jesh mbreti yne dhe do te martohesh me princeshen e bukur!
E vune ushtarin ne karrocen e mbretit; te tre qente vallezonin dhe therrisnin:-Urra! Femijet vershellenin neper gishterinjte dhe ushtaret paraqitnin per nder armet. Princesha doli nga pallati I bakert dhe u be mbretereshe. Per kete ajo ishte shume e kenaqur. Dasma vazhdoi tete dite; ishin ftuar dhe te tre qente. Ne tryeze, ata hapen syte me shume se ci kishin.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Djali Ne Rrugë*.

Na Ishte Njeher nje djal qe hante nje kacore buke ne mes te rruges po ne ate rruge kaloi nje burre e pa djalin se po han buk ne rruge dhe nuk reagoi diten e dyte perseri e njejta buri perseri nuk reagoi diten e tret buri vinte me nje najllon me embëlsira te ndryshme dhe i tha djali : Meri Keta Embelsira Dhe Shko ne Shtepi Ha sepse perndryshe nuk ti jap dot...
djali u habit dhe e pyeti:
Pse Me Japesh Keta Embelsira Dhe Pse Te Shkoj Ne Shtepi Ti Ngre ?
Buri Ia Ktheu:
Keto Gjera Ti Jap Me Qellim Qe Te Kesh Per Te Ngrene Dicka Me Te Kendshme Dhe Te THem Te Shkosh Ne shtepi sepse me at tregon se ke sjellje dhe han buken ne sofer aty ku duhet e jo neper rruget e lagjes......Djali kujtohej dhe i tha burit faleminderit shume zotri..
I Mori gjerat dhe iku ne shtepi dhe i tregoi babait te vet se cka i kishte thene buri babai i tij e perqafoj dhe i tha : Te Ka Thene mire biri im......Prej asaj dite ai djal me hante buken regullisht dhe jo neper rruge...

Kete perall ma tregonte gjyshja kur isha femije me qellim qe te mos ha buk rruges sepse e kisha si zakon me dal ne rruge dhe kjo me ndohmoj..

----------


## maryp

DRERI DHE LUANI

Nje dre i etshem erdhi tek nje burim. ndersa ishte duke pire uje ,vuri re ne uje hijen e vet e filloi te mburret per briret,duke pare madhesine dhe bukurine e tyre,kurse per kembet e veta u hidherua qe i kish aq te holla e te hajthme. derisa ende ishte duke menduar per kete gje, erdhi luani dhe filloi ta ndjeke.dreri ua dha kembeve dhe u largua mjaft prej luanit.derisa ishte fushe pa peme, dreri vrapoi mire dhe i shpetoi rrezikut,por kur mberriti ne pyll, briret ju ngaterruan neper deget e pemeve dhe nuk mundi te vraponte me, ndaj luani e kapi.para se te mbaronte dreri ne gojen e luanit,tha me vete: i shkreti une!kembet me shpetuan,megjithese mendova se ato do me linin ne balte,por gjta belane prej brireve,ne te cilet kisha plot besim...

shpeshheremiqte,tek te cilet jemi mosbesues na ndihmojne ne situata te veshtira,e tek ata te cilet kemi besim te plote,gjejme zhgenjimin.

----------


## patriota

Gjithmone per boten e femijeve..))

Kliko;
http://www.geocities.com/teutatshqip...endryshme.html

teme vertet interesante...pergezime...

----------


## luli_bori

*Mace moj,shurdhe moj,
ceshte kjo zhurem qe degjoj?
bredhin minjte neper shtepi
ti je shtritur dhe po ri?
    Macjaaaa zgjohetttt syte lepinnnnn
pastaj thote,nuk jane minjte,
lodrat  e tua jane 
qe i hodhe nen divan.* 
      Me eshte fixuar ne mendje se kur mbaronte pralla une akoma rrija ne pritje per me shume.

----------


## PINK

> Cuni po fle . Pse s'ke kohe tani ?! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


 :pa dhembe:  

Ok ja spo ta prish . 

Na ishte se cna ishte . Na ishte nje pule e kuqe dhe na kishte dhe disa zocka. (sa nuk e mbaj mend tamam lol)
Nje dite te bukur me diell , pules na ju tek per nje kek . Po nuk kishte miell . U ngrit dhe shkoi te pyeste shoket e saj ( lepurin , qenin , dhe macen )

Kush do vij me mua te mbjellim grure ?
Une Jooo - tha Lepuri 
Dhe une Jooo - tha Qeni
Dhe une JOOOOO- tha Macja

E mire tha Pula e Kuqe po shkoj vete te mbjell grurin . Shkoi dhe e mbolli .
Erdhi koha qe ta korrte grurin . Prape i pyeti ato ?

Kush do vij me mua te korrim grurin ?

Une Jooo - tha Lepuri 
Dhe une Jooo - tha Qeni
Dhe une JOOOOO- tha Macja

Ok tha Pula prape , po shkoj vete ta korr . 

Erdhi koha ta bluante ne mulli . Prape i pyeti ..

Kush do vij me mua te bluajme miellin ?

Une Jooo - tha Lepuri 
Dhe une Jooo - tha Qeni
Dhe une JOOOOO- tha Macja

Erdhi koha te behej kekuuuu u la la ... 

Kush do vi me mua ta bejme Kekun pyeti prape ?

Une Jooo - tha Lepuri 
Dhe une Jooo - tha Qeni
Dhe une JOOOOO- tha Macja

Dhe me ne fund Keku u be dhe i pyeti prape ?

Kush do vi me mua te Hame Kek ?

Une POOOOOO tha Lepuri 
Dhe une POOOO tha Qeni
Dhe une POOOO tha Macja ..


JOOOOO   :kryqezohen:   " are u crazy" tha Pula ...  kur une kisha nevoje per ndihmen tuaj , ju nuk me ndihmuat ... kshu qe Kekun do e ha vetem me Zockat e mia . Dhe u ulen dhe krrup-krrup e hengren Kekun ..


the end . 


 :uahaha:   i cant believe i did this Core .Me lodhe .  looooool

----------


## MI CORAZON

As mua s'me besohet qe e shkrove ! Lmaooooooooooooooo 

Thxxxx, por une e dijaaaa, por s'mbaja mend qe pula ishte e kuqe.  :pa dhembe:  

Ok, po them une timen...

Na ish ne pyll nje embeltore
bente shurup dhe akullore
me manaferra , me copa bore
ehhhh sa te mira,,,,
te gjithe qe vinin
buzet lepinin.
Nje dite kur dielli qe lart nga qielli 
kish lare me rreze, fusha bregore
na shkon arushi ne embeltore
dhe na kerkon dy akullore.
teta ! me jepni ju kesaj rradhe 
nje kaq te vogel, nje kaaaaaaaaq te madhe.
Po si i do more arush, ne gote apo ne kaush..?
Te voglen ne kaush sa gishti, 
te madhen ne kaush sa qypi
te voglen vete do ta lepij
te madhen mamit do t'ja coj, mu ne shtepi.
Te lumte arush! te lumte i thane, qe ke kujdes dhe per mamane....U LODHA !  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

MBRETI ME ZANAT
              (Përrallë)
Një mbret, i ri në moshë rreth 25 vjeç,i pa martuar,fronin e trashëgoi nga i jati.Ai djalë ishte pak i çuditshëm për mbretërinë, sepse pyetjeve të tija,të pakët ishin ata që i përgjigjeshin! Bashkë me fronin,nën urdhërat e tij ishin edhe të gjith ata që i kishin shërbyer me besnikëri babait të tij.Njëri nga këta,ishte një këshilltar,me gradën gjeneral,i vjetër në moshë,rreth të 60-tave dhe me flokë të thinjur.Një ditë prej ditësh,Mbreti dhe Gjenerali,kështu quhen në përrallë,ishin duke biseduar në dhomën mbretërore,rreth oxhakut sepse ishte vjeshtë dhe koha kishte filluar të ftohej.Në çengelin e oxhakut, ishte varur një kusi me ujë, e cila përdorej për të mos u tharë ajri i dhomës. Për një moment nuk po fliste asnjëri dhe dëgjohej vetëm kllu-kllu i ujit që valonte dhe tek-tuk ndonjëçik ujë që binte në zjarr,duke lëshuar atë zhurmën karakteristike të tij.Kush ka qën mbret, e di shum mirë se ç'do të them! Befas Mbreti e pyet Gjeneralin:
- Çfar thotë Kusia?
Gjenerali qeshi! Duke menduar se Mbreti bënte shaka,sepse nuk e kishte dëgjuar herë tjetër këtë lloj pyetje!Por Mbreti këmbënguli dhe e pyeti përsëri:
-Çfar thotë Kusia? 
Përsëri Gjenerali ja ktheu me të qeshur:
- Kusia? Çfar do thotë? Asgjë!
- Jo! - Ja ktheu Mbreti.- Ajo thot një gjë!
-Po çfar do thot Kusia?-Ju përgjigj Gjenerali me kureshtje.
- Atë dua të gjesh. - I tha Mbreti i vendosur dhe prerë.- Përndryshe nuk meriton të jesh pranë meje. Po nuk e gjete do të pres kokën.
Gjenerali e kuptoi se Mbreti nuk bënte shaka,por nuk dinte si ti përgjigjej! Mbeti i shtangur dhe u ngrit rrëmbimëthi duke kërkuar leje të largohej.
- Ikë.-I tha Mbreti- Por ke tre ditë afat për t'a gjetur! Përndryshe unë do jap urdhër të të presin kokën!
Gjenerali u largua, duke mos e kontrolluar fare veten! Në dalje të portës së jashtme, u përplas me Bahçevanin e pallatit.Edhe Bahçevani ishte një burr i moshuar, pothuajse në një moshë ma Gjeneralin.
- Ej! Ku i ke sytë? Nuk shikon ku hedh këmbët? - I foli Bahçevani.
- Ou! Më fal! Nuk e kisha mëndjen!- Ju përgjigj Gjenerali.
- Ku e kishe mëndjen?- E pyeti Bahçevani. 
- Lëre mos më pyet!- I tha Gjenerali.
- Po ti fol, se mund të ndihmojmë!- I thotë Bahçevani.
- Nuk e di por...Kështu,kështu...më ndodhi! I tregon gjith historin me Mbretin.
- Dëgjo këtu.-I thotë Bahçevani.- Unë nuk të jap dotë xhuvap,por e kuptoj se kot nuk të ka thën Mbreti! Këto janë nga ato fjalët që...përgjigjen e kan në hejbe,si i thotë një fjale të urtë! Po ti mos u mërzit se në një fshat jeton një vajzë e re, e cila u kthen përgjigje këtyre pyetjeve.Ajo jeton vetëm me babanë e saj dhe është shum e zgjuar.Një ditë larg është prej këtej.- E sqaroj Bahçevani. 
 Gjenerali pasi e dëgjoj me vëmëndeje,mësoj edhe fshatin ku banonte vajza e zgjuar dhe vendosi që të nesërmen në mëngjez të shkonte atje, për të mësuar përgjigjen që do ti shpëtonte kokën! Mezi priti të gdhihej!Sapo çeli dita,i hipi kalit,i veshur civil jo me uniformën ushtarake,që të dukej sa më i thjeshtë dhe mori rrugën për në fshat.Me vehten e tij bënte llogari, se si do gjente sa më kollaj shtëpinë e vajzës! Si do hynte në bisedë! Mendonte edhe ai ndonjë pyetje të ngjashme me atë pyetjen e Mbretit.E bëri llogari që në të ngrysur të gjendej në fshatin e duhur.Në të perënduar të diellit u gjend në fillim të fshatit të adresuar.Ai ishte një fshat në rrëzë të një mali të lartë.Aty në anë të rrugës pa një fshatar, i cili po lëronte (plugonte) tokën me qe'! Pasi e përshëndeti,Gjenerali e pyeti nëse kishte zjarr për të ndezur një cigare,ndryshe nuk kishte se si të hynte në bisedë me fshatarin.
- Edhe zjarr kemi,edhe duhan kemi!-Ju përgjigj fshatari, një burrë rreth të 50-ave,me një bujari karakteristike të një të varfëri por fisnik!
Gjenerali i zbriti kalit, e la të kulloste në ledhin e arës dhe vetë shkoj u takua me fshatarin bujar.U ulën të dy ashtu siç ishin,mbi arën e sapo lëruar dhe e drodhën nga një cigare, duke përdorur gjethet e kallirit të misrit(lëpushka), në vënd të letrës.Kështu ishte atëherë! Duke tymosur duhanin e fortë të fshatarit,Gjenerali mendonte se si do vazhdonte biseda më tej!
- Ka ndonjë Han në këtë fshat që të gdhihemi për sonte,sepse jam për rrugë të gjatë?-Pyeti Gjeneral,për të hapur muhabet,duke e provokuar.
- Han nuk kemi në fshat, por..ti mos u mërzit se e kemi një copë kasolle për miq e për shokë!- Ju përgjigj fshatari.
- Të fleminderit por..nuk dua të të bezdis se ke kalamjt e tu e familjen tënde, e më duket sikur do të vë në siklet.- Ja ktheu Gjenerali.
- Ooo ç'është ajo? Unë vetëm një vajzë të vetme kam.
Aha ! Mendoi gjenerali.Paskam goditur në personin e duhur.Për këtë u gëzua dhe e pranoi me kënaqësi ftesën e fshatarit.Kështu që kishte kohë të mendohej edhe për "Kusinë" .
- Të faleminderit shumë! -Ja ktheu përsëri gjenerali dhe u ngritë,pasi u ngritë edhe Fshatari, i cili filloj të lëshonte të dy qetë kurse parmëndën e hodhi në krah.U nisën të dy,Fshatari përpara dhe Gjenerali mbrapa.Gjenerali e pa të arsyshme që të mos i hipte kalit por,për respektë ta ndiqte fshatarin më këmbë dhe kalin e mori për dore! Mbasi ecën një cop herë,gjenerali e pyet:
- Do më ngresh,a të të ngre?
Fshatari u mendua një cop herë." Po ky dreq!Unë kam parmëndën në krah!Ky kalin e ka bosh! Çdo të thotë me këtë?" E kuptoi se ishte pyetje me tjetër kuptim,ndaj bëri sikur nuk e dëgjoi.Vazhduan përsëri rrugën.As Gjenerali nuk këmbënguli më.Më lartë rruga kalonte përmes varrezave të fshatit! Atje ishte një varr i freskët.Gjenerali përsëri pyeti Fshatarin duke u drejtuar nga varri i freskët:
- Po ky këtu? Rron apo ka vdekur?
Përsëri Fshatari u mendua! "Ky e shikon që është varrosur! Ç'do të thotë me këtë?"Përsëri heshti,pa kthyer përgjigje.Por edhe Gjenerali nuk i tha gjë.
Gjenerali mendonte se mbase gjente ndonjë kusi në zjarr,e kështu do ishte më e lehtë të hynte në temën që kërkonte!
Mbas pak arritën tek shtëpia e Fshatarit.Fshatari i foli vajzës së tij dhe ajo doli në oborr.Ishte një vajzë rreth 20 vjeçe,me flokët zeza,si pënda e korbit,të gjata që i binin deri në mes dhe e bukur në fytyrë.Fshatari i dha urdhër që të priste e nderonte mikun! Ajo menjëherë pas përshëndetjes, i mori kalin nga duart dhe duke e ftuar të hynte brënda në odën e miqëve,shkoi të rregullonte kafshën e lodhur.Duke u larguar Gjenerali vuri re se vajza çalonte pakëz.
Gjenerali hyri brënda në një dhomë të vogël, me oxhak,zjarri ndezur dhe në zjarr vënë një kusi, mbi një perosti! Sa u gëzua Gjenerali kur gjeti një ambient të tillë!Pas pak erdhi edhe Fshatari dhe i uroi mirseardhjen mikut,sipas zakonit,duke i dhënë edhe dorën.Pasi u takuan,Gjenerali përsëri pyeti:
- Çfar thotë kusia?
Fshatari përsëri bëri sikur nuk e dëgjoi,pasi nuk dinte çfar ti përgjigjej!
Pas pak erdhi vajza e cila u pruri kafetë dhe i uroi mirseardhjen edhe mikut të sapo ardhur.Pasi pinë kafenë,Fshatari ju drejtua vajzës,tek e cila gjithmonë kishte gjetur sqarim për shum gjëra që ai nuk i kuptonte.
- Moj bija ime! E ftova këtë mikun në shtëpi sepse është për rrugë të largët dhe më erdhi keq që nuk kishte ku të gdhinte natën!
- Po mirë bëre baba! Shtëpia për miq e për shok është e hapur!
- Po mirë po..ky ma ka bër tre herë borxh, e unë nuk dija si t'i përgjigjesha!
- Çfar të tha baba?
- Po ja..e para! Kur po vinim lartë për në shtëpi ky më pyeti:"Do më ngresh a të të ngre?" Unë nuk dija si t'i përgjigjesha e bëra sikur nuk e kuptova!
- Po mir të ka thënë baba! Ai të ka thënë:" Do më llafosësh a të të llafos?" Ju do kini qën të heshtur?
- Eeee! Ashtu është.Nuk po fliste asnjëri. 
Aty Gjenerali u bind se vajza vërtetë ishte e zgjuar.
- E dyta,-vazhdoi Fshatari-kur kaluam tek varri i ...filanit! Prapë më pyeti: "Po ky,është gjall apo ka vdekur?" 
- Po mir të ka thën baba! Ai të ka pyetur: Ka lënë trashëgimtar, apo është shuar fare?
- Aaa! Nuk e kuptova moj bijë.Po do më falësh se aq ma pret kjo rradake!- I tha Fshatari së bijës.
Gjenerali tani mezi priste të dëgjonte përgjigjen e asaj që kishte marrë udhën, e që do t'i shpëtonte kokën! I hapi sy e veshë, pa folur,për të dëgjuar dialogun që bënin babë e bijë! 
- E treta moj bijë! Sapo erdha këtu më pyeti:" Çfar thotë kusia?" Unë prapë nuk dija ç'ti thosha! Flet kusia? Ndaj e lashë që të të pysja!
- Aaa! Edhe kusia fletë! Për këtë e kam fajin unë, se u mora me punë dhe nuk kam kohë!
- Po çfar thotë kusi moj bijë?
- Kusia thotë: "Do më hedhësh ujë të ul valën,apo të shuaj zjarrin?"
Kjo nuk i kishte shkuar kurrë në mëndje Gjeneralit! Prandaj e pyeti Mbreti?!Tani kujtohej ai se për nga shkalla ....ishte ai që duhej të ngrihej e ti hidhte ujë kusisë!Tani gjenerali e ndiente veten të çliruar e të pa mposhtur.Ai sapo kishte mësuar një sekret që të pakët ishin ata që e dinin!
Atë natë ndëjtën deri vonë duke biseduar,hëngrën, pinë,fjetën, pa u zbuluar se "Miku", me të cilin bisedonin ishte këshilltari kryesor i mbretit!
Kur u ngritë Gjenerali në mëngjez,vajza ju solli kafenë.Duke pirë kafe,"Miku" i thotë Fshatarit,me qëllim që ta dëgjonte vajza dhe si do përgjigjej.
- Shtëpinë të mirë e paske,por oxhaku sikur është njëçikë shtrëmbër!- ( E kishte fjalën për vajzën që ishte e zgjuar por çalote pakë! )
Vajza e kuptoi, ku e kishte muhabetin "Miku" dhe ju përgjigj në momentë:
-S'ka gjë! Dorë ustai është! Mjafton që tymi ikën drejtë!-( E kishte fjalën se mjafton që e kam kokën plotë!...)
Gjenerali e pa se ishte vërtet për t'u admiruar,e shum e zgjuar,prandaj u ngritë, u përshëndet,duke i falenderuar dhe u largua për andej nga erdhi!
Të nesërmen shkoi tek pallati i mbretit,i qeshur e i gëzuar.Kur e pa kështu Mbreti e kuptoi se do kishte ndonjë lajm të mirë.
- Hë? -E pyeti, pa pritur që ti thoshte ai.- E gjete ç'thotë kusia?
- Po.E gjeta!
- E çfar thotë kusia në zjarr?
-Kusia thotë: Do më hedhësh ujë të ul valën,apo të shuaj zjarrin?
- Kush ta tha?- E pyeti Mbreti me një mënyrë këmbëngulëse,pasi ishte i sigurtë se nuk ishte mëdja e tij!
- Vetë e gjeta!-Ja kthen Gjenerali duke u skuqur në fytyrë.
- More..Që nuk është mëndja jote!..Për këtë jam i sigurtë.Por thuama se tani do ta pres vërtet kokën si gënjeshtar!
-Gjenarali detyrohet t'ja tregoj,të gjith historinë si i ndodhi,që ju të dashur "kalamaj" e mësuat më lartë.Por përralla vazhdon akoma!
                         ----------- Po ju pëlqen më thoni të shkruaj vazhdimin! ----------------

----------


## adidu

Nje here e nje kohe ne dheun e shqiptareve lindnin dhe jetonin vetem shqiptare, ashtu si sot, por me nje ndryshim te vogel ne dukje, por te thelle ne permbajtje. Atehere nuk kishte kufij dhe nuk kishte fqinje te cilet donin te hanin shqiptaret si bishat dhe mbi te gjitha nuk kishte male qe shqiptaret t'ju skarfaloseshin per tu ruajtur nga fqinjet perbindesha, te detyruar per te luftuar me ta. Ne ate kohe te larget, fqinjet ishin kusherinj me shqiptaret dhe fqinjet e fqinjeve, ishin kusheri me fqinjet e shqiptareve. Me pak fjale ne ato kohe te largeta te gjithe ishin njerez qe kishin fqinje njerez dhe jo perbindesha qe kishin mare formen e njerezve si ne kohet e sotme. Ne te njejten linje shkonte edhe relievi natyror. Te tera vendet ishin te mbushura me toka pjellore, pyje dhe liqenj te mbushur me lule shumengjyreshe dhe male qe mbronin gjelberimin nga ererat dhe tufanet dhe jo shqiptaret nga armiqte e tyre. Por njeriu dhe vecanerisht shqiptari, sado mire te jete, kerkon dicka te vecante per ta pasuruar jeten e tij, qe ti jape motiv jetes, se falur nga perendia. Kerkon me te veshtiren dhe me te bukuren, qofte edhe po te jete i detyruar te perballet me qeniet hyjnore. Madje per te bukuren dhe madheshtoren, shqiptari sakrifikon veten per ti treguar brezave pasardhes dhe hyjnive ne qiell se e meriton emrin qe ka, pasi tenton te sfidoje dhe te kape te paarritshmen. E keshtu po hy menjehere ne perrallen e koheve te lashta per te mos i merzitur lexuesit, megjithese nje hyrje eshte e domosdoshme per te ngacmuar kuriozitetin e ngjarjeve qe vine me pas.
     Ne kohet me shume se te lashta qe po flasim, ne nje pjese dheu te trojeve te shqiptareve, jetonte nje bashkesi e madhe shqiptaresh qe nuk ishte me shume se madhesia e disa fshatrave dhe jo me pak se madhesia e nje qyteti te sotem. Me bashkesi te tilla ishin te mbushura trojet shqiptare dhe duheshin e respektoheshin mes tyre si vellezer te nje gjaku qe ishin. Ashtu si ne te tera bashkesite e nje gjaku edhe ne kete bashkesi, qarkullonte nje sfide e bukur ndaj hyjnive. Ne pyjet me liqenj te mbushur me uje te kulluar dhe lule shumengjyreshe, jetonte nje nimfe hyjnore e ujit qe e kishin emertuar Flocka e ujit. Cdo djale qe arrinte moshen madhore per tu martuar nisej per ta kerkuar. Perpara se te gjeje nje vajze te bashkesise per tu martuar, duhej te dilje per te kerkuar Flocken e ujerave per tu martuar. Atij qe i shfaqej Flocka, teksa e kerkonte neper liqenjte e pyjeve, martohej me te dhe kjo ishte sfida me e bukur qe hyjnite i afronin njeriut dhe njekohesisht arritja me e madhe e nje djali, per te fituar dhuraten e hyjnive. Te gjithe qe ishin nisur per ta kerkuar, ktheheshin kokevarur pa mundur ta gjejne Flocken e ujerave.
     Nje dite ju erdhi rradha dy vellezerve binjake, te cilet moren rrugen se bashku per te kerkuar Flocken e ujerave. Deri ate dite nuk ishin nisur kurre dy vete bashke per te kerkuar Flocken dhe jo me dy vellezer, pasi ishte e veshtire te percaktonin se kush do ta merrte per grua, po ta gjenin. Vellezerit binjake qe nuk ishin ndare kurre qe nga dita qe kishin lindur, vendosen ta kerkojne Flocken se bashku dhe ne rast se e gjenin t'ja linin asaj ne dore te zgjidhte njerin prej tyre.
E keshtu u enden nete e dite pa fund neper pyje dhe liqenj, duke perballuar se bashku veshtiresite dhe rreziqet qe ju dilnin perpara. Me shume se nje here, njeri vella u sulmua nga bishat e pyllit dhe vellai tjeter vuri jeten ne rrezik per ta shpetuar dhe e kunderta. Dikur te lodhur, e te munduar moren rrugen e kthimit per ne shtepi. Sidoqofte ishin njekohesisht edhe te lumtur qe kishin shpetuar me shume se nje here njeri - tjetrin nga vdekja e sigurte.
  - Ne rast se do ta kisha kerkuar i vetem Flocken, tashme nuk do te isha i gjalle - tha njeri prej vellezerve dhe tjetri ju pergjigj ne te njejten menyre.
   Nderkaq arriten ne liqenin e fundit te pyllit te stermadh prane bashkesise dhe shtepise se tyre dhe ndaluan te lodhur e te munduar nga mosgjetja e Flockes, por krenare per ate qe kishin bere per njeri - tjetrin. U freskuan njeri pas tjetrit ne liqen dhe u ulen nen hijen e nje peme per tu shlodhur, perpara se te benin edhe ate cope rruge qe ju kishte mbetur per ne shtepi. Sakaq, siperfaqja si pasqyre me lule shumengjyreshe e liqenit u dritherua dhe ata pane se nje qenie me shume se mrekullisht e bukur u shfaq perpara tyre teksa dilte embel nga uji.
    - Flocka - thane njezeri dhe mbeten pa fryme duke e kundruar, teksa ajo qetesisht doli ne breg me floket e gjate shumengjyresh e te shendritshem te mbetura akoma ne brendesi te ujit.
    U desh nje kohe e gjate te terheqe floket ne toke me qetesi hyjnore dhe po aq hyjnisht u ul pak metra larg tyre, nen hijen e nje rrapi te stermadh dhe te vjeter. Trungu i madh me rrenjet te dala ne siperfaqe te rrapit levizi ngadale, duke gjelberuar menjehere gjethet e thara prej kohesh ne deget e tij.
   - Edhe ky rrap i sterlashte u gjallerua e gjelberua kur ndjeu se u ul nen hijen e tij Flocka - tha me belbezim njeri nga vellezerit.
     Sikur te mos mjaftonte kjo, nje tufe pellumbash te eger u leshuan me terselleme nga pylli dhe sapo kembet ju ngulen ne deget e rrapit u kthyen ne pellumba te bute, duke hedhur tej ngjyren gri te puplave. 
   - Edhe pellumbat e eger te pyllit , sapo pane Flocken u bene te bute dhe po gugasin me embelsi si te jene nje melodi hyjnore. Madje edhe ngjyra e puplave te tyre ndryshoi - tha vellai tjeter.
   Nderkohe Flocka e ujerave, pasi u mbeshtet bute ne trungun dikur te vjeter dhe te thare te rrapit, filloi te krehe floket e dendur, e te stergjate  shumengjyresh, me nje dege gjetheblerte. Pellumbat vazhdonin gugatjen dhe njekohesisht ndihmonin Flocken ne ritualin e saj te krehjes se flokeve. Vellezerit binjake shikonin te mpire bukurine e saje te rralle, me ajrin qe sa vinte dhe ju shtrengohej ne gjoks. Ne castin kur nuk e prisnin, ajo drejtoi syte tek ta dhe filloi ti shohe. Ata nuk ishin sy, por vete kthjelltesia e liqenit me blerimin e bimeve ne thellesite e tij te panjohura.
     - Ju patet fatin dhe meriten te me gjeni dhe une jam e juaja - tha Flocka me qetesi hyjnore, me zerin e saj qe perzihej me feshferimen e gjetheve te blerta dhe gugatjen e pellumbave, ndersa vazhdonte krehjen e flokeve te saj te stergjate, te dendur dhe shumengjyresh.
   Vellezerit pas fjaleve te saj, pa mundur te vetkontrollohen, kthyen koken dhe kryqezuan veshtrimin me njeri - tjetrin. Nuk ishte e nevojshme te flisnin, pasi qe kur u nisen kishin bere nje mareveshje. Ishte Flocka qe duhej te zgjidhte njerin prej tyre. Ja thane njezeri kete vendim asaj, duke u dridhur nga afshi dhe admirimi per te. U degjua e qeshura e Flockes, qe i detyroi dhe lulet e liqenit te shkembenin ngjyrat ndermjet tyre prej ngazellimit dhe gjethet e rrapit te leshojne nje fllad te fresket me lekundjen e tyre te peshperimte.
     - Une jam e te dyve ju djelmeve binjak qe me gjetet dhe njekohesisht e asnjerit prej jush, ne rast se nuk vendosni mes vedit se kush prej jush do te me gezoje. Nuk zgjedh une, por ju njerin prej vetevetes binjakoreqe i perkas.- foli kendimtas Flocka dhe ktheu koken qetesisht nga liqeni prej te cilit doli, si per te lene te kuptohej se ishte e gatshme te rikthehej andej nga doli qete dhe embelsisht.
      Vellezerit te trembur, ngjizen ankthin ne shpirtrat binjak dhe u ngriten ne kembe, per tu vendosur instiktivisht perballe njeri - tjetrit. I perkiste atyre te vendosnin se kujt i perkiste dhe gezonte Flocken e ujerave.
(ketu po e le pergjysem perrallen time per ta vazhduar nje dite tjeter. Uroj qe kaq sa kam shkruar t'ju kete pelqyer dhe njekohesisht nxitur per te marre vesh vazhdimin)

----------


## Ace21

Ali Baba Tepelene, te lutem po ta kesh, vazhdoje ate perrallen e Mbretit me Zanat, se mu duk shume interesante dhe e vecante, se kisha degjuar ndonjehere.

----------

